# Rare Dankness: 501st OG HERMIES!!!



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 12, 2012)

What's up guys. Wanted to find out who is growing these so far, and who else has solid hermies?

I REALLY looked forward to these seeds. Skywalker is a favorite of mine. VERY disappointed to find solid herms in VEG!!! 
Here's the lowdown...
-45 days old from seed
-pure coco coir medium
-Botanicare nutes
-1 gallon pots
-24 hr. light schedule

They are about 18in. or so tall and have had white pistols since I force sexed them. I put them in my flowering room for 3 days to see what the m/f ratio was and pull the dudes. ONLY had white hairs on what I kept. No balls were present. Last night during general feeding regime, i found male pre flowers up and down the stem and on new growth on side branches. STRAIGHT UP FULL BLOWN HERMAPHRODITE!!!

Other than cut them down, what should I do? Do you feel these seeds were tested? I think Skywalker must be prone to herming. GDP tried releasing our own Skywalker Og seeds but upon testing I found the same situation as I did w/ these 501's... A company should NOT have released an untested strain... Whats the deal RD???

Just so you ALL know, I love RD, I'm running Scott's OG, and the Venom and I do not see this problem with them. I have followed Moonshine man since overgerow.com, I love his work, not here to knock anyone or them at all in the slightest!!! Keep up the "other" good work though


----------



## Rare D MI (May 12, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this. This is the first I have heard of any true hermies in any line. The 501st OG were tested last year. Of course that doesn't ensure 100% stability of seeds sent out to the market. I wouldn't trust anyone selling something that must be grown, that guarantees anything from it. Seeds are unknown specimens. All we know are what the parents were like and what the siblings of the seeds expressed upon testing. I have multiple friend's in my area that I have given 501st beans to. I'm not sure if they are as far along as you, but so far no one has reported anything unusual to me about them. 

Was this the case with every 501st plant? Did you pop all 10? I will make mrs. RD aware of this thread so they can decide how to handle this. Will you please post some pictures of these hermies? I'm sure we'd all like to see them. Personally I've only found 1 true hermie in my 8 years of growing.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 13, 2012)

No problem at all!!! 
Yes, I popped a FULL 10 pack i purchased personally during the LA medi cup this last year (2011). I bought them straight from Eric.
So far, all 3 that I checked, bare with me, there's more than yours to inspect, are a full blown herm. I have seen this before in the skywalker seeds Ken Estes and the rest of the GDP team sent me to try. Those did not get released. Like I said, you didn't ruin my garden, I'm not sore, just wanted to put this out there... Hope It's the proper way. I almost feel like I'm putting you guys on blast.

I'll snap pics and post them tomorrow, with my other RD gear. Thanks for the fast response.

ALSO, seeing how I work for another seed company it might seem as though I'm attacking my "competition" BUT, I consider RD one of the elite seed breeders. They were around before I ever dreamed of working with GDP. So pleasee don't take this as a way of putting your seeds down!!! I love the gear you are putting out, and I AM A HUGE KUSH HEAD!!! I love me some GDP, but RD is killin' it w/ the OG crosses and wild sativa blends!!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 13, 2012)

a gentlemen and a scholar . .. . way to go GDP . .cant wait till my girls GDP pure and GDP x sour D is done


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 13, 2012)

Hey RD team, heres some pics for reference. My camera isn't the greatest. Had a hell of a time trying to focus in enough to see the male sacks...


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 13, 2012)

...for a gardener, my nails are PRETTY damn clean!!!

After uploading, and trying to see the males, it's hard, but you can tell something other than a calyx is there.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 13, 2012)

It's no surprise really given all of the pollen chucking...


----------



## Rare D MI (May 13, 2012)

Wow. Thank you for posting those. That's pretty crazy looking. It's obvious that those are not new growth tips or anything normal that should grow out of that node. 

I have alerted mrs. RD. Hopefully she'll check here soon and they can decide how to handle the issue. It is mothers day though, so be patient.


----------



## cdub5 (May 13, 2012)

yeah thats for sure a hermi. Ive never seen a hermi express male parts during veg, but on the other hand i usually only veg for 3-4 weeks depending on strain. I had 1 kings kush, 1 dinafem og, and world of seeds madness hermi on me. The dinafem and world of seeds each only popped maybe 2 nanners each and it was managable, but the kings kush was pretty much a full blown hermaphrodite just like this. I was lucky enough to notice around the 2nd week of flowering so damage was minimal.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 13, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Wow. Thank you for posting those. That's pretty crazy looking. It's obvious that those are not new growth tips or anything normal that should grow out of that node.
> 
> I have alerted mrs. RD. Hopefully she'll check here soon and they can decide how to handle the issue. It is mothers day though, so be patient.


no problem!! 



cdub5 said:


> yeah thats for sure a hermi. Ive never seen a hermi express male parts during veg, but on the other hand i usually only veg for 3-4 weeks depending on strain. I had 1 kings kush, 1 dinafem og, and world of seeds madness hermi on me. The dinafem and world of seeds each only popped maybe 2 nanners each and it was managable, but the kings kush was pretty much a full blown hermaphrodite just like this. I was lucky enough to notice around the 2nd week of flowering so damage was minimal.


ya that sucks... at least i got em in veg...


----------



## Biggestpothead (May 13, 2012)

Yea pre flowers and herms for the 501st ? And mine are babies I hope this doesn't happen to me. I hope the facewrecks and GTH#2 are okay.Mine appear to be fine no problems so far.


----------



## Tuco420 (May 13, 2012)

Could be the 24 hours of light that caused the problem, fem's are very sensative to photoperiod stress, too much light no dark period, light leaks.... not to mention heat stress and nutes ect. ect..... IMO there's just whay to many factors that can cause fem's to herm to really nail down the problem.

I think that's just the risk you have be prepared to take if you chose to run with fem's.


----------



## Rare D MI (May 13, 2012)

Tuco420 said:


> Could be the 24 hours of light that caused the problem, fem's are very sensative to photoperiod stress, too much light no dark period, light leaks.... not to mention heat stress and nutes ect. ect..... IMO there's just whay to many factors that can cause fem's to herm to really nail down the problem.
> 
> I think that's just the risk you have be prepared to take if you chose to run with fem's.


RD does not sell feminized seeds. These are regular 501st OG seeds. (skywalker x rare dankness #1)


----------



## Rare D MI (May 13, 2012)

Oh, and just to correct a small error from the original post. Moonshine man is the breeder for RD, not medicine man. Medicine man is out of Vancouver, BC. Moonshine is out of Colorado.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 13, 2012)

Tuco420 said:


> Could be the 24 hours of light that caused the problem, fem's are very sensative to photoperiod stress, too much light no dark period, light leaks.... not to mention heat stress and nutes ect. ect..... IMO there's just whay to many factors that can cause fem's to herm to really nail down the problem.
> 
> I think that's just the risk you have be prepared to take if you chose to run with fem's.


Ya, I have fem. cali connection tahoe og and it is autoflowering under 24 hrs... well 2 phenos are. But like RD Mi said, these are non-fem



Rare D MI said:


> Oh, and just to correct a small error from the original post. Moonshine man is the breeder for RD, not medicine man. Medicine man is out of Vancouver, BC. Moonshine is out of Colorado.


Dude, my bad, ya, real educated i sounded... MOONSHINE MAN... NOT MEDICINE MAN... found the error and corrected it. Gotta give credit where credit is due for sure... it aint the "medicine haze" haha


----------



## Tuco420 (May 14, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> RD does not sell feminized seeds. These are regular 501st OG seeds. (skywalker x rare dankness #1)


Oops nevermind then, i must of had a brain fart he was talking about Ken having a go at fem's...


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 14, 2012)

Damn this thread has made me worried! I have popped 3 10 packs plus 2 RD seeds, all 100% germination but now I'm afraid of hermies! One of them is Karma Bitch (Skywalker X Nevill's Haze) :0


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 14, 2012)

i hope the best for you guys, i too have some packs of rd and would hate to see these kind of problems exist in these hyped up genetics.


----------



## Buck123 (May 14, 2012)

hopefully its handled professionally!


----------



## Rare D MI (May 14, 2012)

Well after talking to mrs. RD, she confirmed that there were at least 30 test grows of 501st in CO over the last year. No one reported any hermies. She even called a few people today to make sure that they didnt forget to tell them about problems. My 3 friends have not had any problems with 501st, or any other RD gear popped so far. This is most likely an isolated incident. As more grow reports roll in, I'm sure we won't see many more of these problems, if any. 

I think she said she was going to contact you about the issue.


----------



## BustinScales510 (May 14, 2012)

Ive been reading good things about Dutch Master Reverse..supposedly stops any male tendencies on female plants when used at the start of flowering. Im thinking about using it preemptively on some RD strains I just started flowering (not just cause its RD, but working with new seed strains in general is stressful because of the herm possibilities). If you didnt wanna trash those thats the only other option I could think of.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 14, 2012)

Reverse works to a certain extent. If the herm issue is major, it doesn't do anything. Worked for my Sour Kush that had minor herms, but it couldn't touch my Larry. The larry was too bad. I don't even fuck around anymore, if a plant herms on me between 0-7 weeks in flowering, it's gone. Late herms aren't that big of a deal to me. If they don't have time to mature and seed anything, I don't care.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 14, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Well after talking to mrs. RD, she confirmed that there were at least 30 test grows of 501st in CO over the last year. No one reported any hermies. She even called a few people today to make sure that they didnt forget to tell them about problems. My 3 friends have not had any problems with 501st, or any other RD gear popped so far. This is most likely an isolated incident. As more grow reports roll in, I'm sure we won't see many more of these problems, if any.
> 
> I think she said she was going to contact you about the issue.


An isolated incident? Alright... Anyway, I'm gonna give it a few days but I'm seeing the exact same growth, in the same exact place on my Scott's OG as well. Unless it's another side branch forming, it's right next to the female calyx/pistil. Very concerned. The venom is under inspection too... Not sure what the hell is going on or if i'm losing my mind. This isn't my first rodeo, and I though I was solid when it comes to spotting this sort of thing. Time will tell. I'll post other pics as well later and try to come to some conclusion.


----------



## gladstoned (May 14, 2012)

.........sub'd.


----------



## gladstoned (May 14, 2012)

This is deja vu almost. I saw a similar thread a few months ago, but it was with Cali Connect genetics. Swerve came on and I could not believe what a douche bag that piece of shit was. As someone that studies business, his logic blew my fucking mind. It got to the point that swerve sent me PM freaking out. lmao. Anyway problem with this thread is that I have grow journals with Ken's Grand daddy Purple and 2 with rare dankness and 2 more rare dankness strains in route to my garden. I will not miss a post of this thread. I believe Rare Dankness has better genetics that Cali Connection and I believe Mrs. RD is absolute top-notch when it comes to customer service and customer support. I am intrigued by 1. The promblem and 2. The solution.


----------



## JCashman (May 14, 2012)

will be following this thread closely.

very closely.


----------



## canna_420 (May 14, 2012)

noone noticed that he mentioned his CC tahoe is autoing???

Glad i never gripped them


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 14, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> An isolated incident? Alright... Anyway, I'm gonna give it a few days but I'm seeing the exact same growth, in the same exact place on my Scott's OG as well. Unless it's another side branch forming, it's right next to the female calyx/pistil. Very concerned. The venom is under inspection too... Not sure what the hell is going on or if i'm losing my mind. This isn't my first rodeo, and I though I was solid when it comes to spotting this sort of thing. Time will tell. I'll post other pics as well later and try to come to some conclusion.


I wonder if it's Raredankness #1 that's causing this? This is going to suck if all your plants hermie. RD is going to take a big hit if everyones shit hermies.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 14, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Well after talking to mrs. RD, she confirmed that there were at least 30 test grows of 501st in CO over the last year. No one reported any hermies. She even called a few people today to make sure that they didnt forget to tell them about problems. My 3 friends have not had any problems with 501st, or any other RD gear popped so far. This is most likely an isolated incident. As more grow reports roll in, I'm sure we won't see many more of these problems, if any.
> 
> I think she said she was going to contact you about the issue.


hmm, the phantom test grows. no disrespect to the Mrs, but this could be the reason why all the people were "complaining" about the lack of grow journals from all these phantom test grows. 30 people tested and not one was documented? i wouldn't be surprise if rd says it's a growers' error.
there are a few grow logs, not that many, going on a couple of boards and all are saying multiple pheno types are showing in a 10 pack, did the test grows show that as well? most people would consider that to be unstable.
i am not bashing but you guys came here pretty hard, fighting tooth and nail- stated how solid these genetics were and even went as far to call people trolls for asking and requesting grow reports/journals.

*canna
*i thinks that's common knowledge with tcc. even though they said the issue has been cleared, it could easily be an old pack or the issue was never fixed and still exist. hopefully good ol swerve or his other half will chime in and shed some light on us. tbh though i have yet to see anyone of recent with this issue of his latest stock.


----------



## althor (May 14, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> hmm, the phantom test grows. no disrespect to the Mrs, but this could be the reason why all the people were "complaining" about the lack of grow journals from all these phantom test grows. 30 people tested and not one was documented? i wouldn't be surprise if rd says it's a growers' error.
> there are a few grow logs, not that many, going on a couple of boards and all are saying multiple pheno types are showing in a 10 pack, did the test grows show that as well? most people would consider that to be unstable.
> i am not bashing but you guys came here pretty hard, fighting tooth and nail- stated how solid these genetics were and even went as far to call people trolls for asking and requesting grow reports/journals.
> 
> ...



Pretty easy to see there is no real testing happening. I think their "testing" is, yeah I grew it and it was good. Doesnt take a rocket scientist to see that this is nothing but tons of f1s. Taking popular strains and hitting it one time, making a bunch of seeds and tagging it with some kind of name. Takes years to get just one strain consistent. No way they have this many strains uniform, not 1 chance in a million.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 14, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> hmm, the phantom test grows. no disrespect to the Mrs, but this could be the reason why all the people were "complaining" about the lack of grow journals from all these phantom test grows. 30 people tested and not one was documented? i wouldn't be surprise if rd says it's a growers' error.
> there are a few grow logs, not that many, going on a couple of boards and all are saying multiple pheno types are showing in a 10 pack, did the test grows show that as well? most people would consider that to be unstable.
> i am not bashing but you guys came here pretty hard, fighting tooth and nail- stated how solid these genetics were and even went as far to call people trolls for asking and requesting grow reports/journals.
> 
> ...


 as for the part about a lot of pheno's per pack of beans, haven't you ever heard of subcool or tga gentics?? i don' know how many different phen's of that plushberry i have seen.. the pink one, the purple one, the green one, but people eat his shit up.. not me mind you, but people must love unstable polyhybrids today for w/e reasons..


----------



## Rare D MI (May 14, 2012)

Why do you people think that everyone who grows herb posts their results on the Internet? A small fraction of growers even use any of these sites. I can tell you that of at least 20 friend's in my area that grow, I'm the only one who posts on any sites. Does that mean all grows and test grows they do are invalid? Does it mean any info or experience they have is useless?

The test grows were done by master growers at multiple dispensaries in Colorado. These people are running massive warehouses, and businesses. They don't necessarily have the time or desire to photograph their work so that people all of the world will feel better about buying the seeds they tested. They report to the breeder, share the final product, and that's that.

Where are the test grows for every GHS, DNA, sensi, paradise, thseeds, big Buddha, Barneys, ect. Strain released? Those aren't plastered all over the Internet, yet I see no complaining about it. The hate and criticism is always for the new kid on the block. If Scott didn't win the sativa cup in amsterdam last year, RD would have had a much slower roll out, you would probably all just be finding out about the company now, instead of freaking out that there are no grow reports for a company that just gained notoriety 6 months ago. 

Believe me, if anyone involved thought for a second that moonshine haze was going to win the sativa cup in Amsterdam, things would have gone down a lot different. Imagine being in the process of starting a company and getting your product together, and overnight you have one of the most sought after and highly publicized products in an industry.. I think everyone needs to have some patience and not be so cynical. RD is not out to fuck you and fill your garden with hermies.


----------



## steampick (May 14, 2012)

That's about the sanest post I've read in a while.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 14, 2012)

Oh here we go...



Rare D MI said:


> Why do you people think that everyone who grows herb posts their results on the Internet? A small fraction of growers even use any of these sites.
> 
> *There are cameras everywhere and in every little thing this day and age. To have almost zero pics is a JOKE to put things lightly.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 14, 2012)

i don't think everyone is just picking on the new kid on the block, if anything it's more so people asked legitimate questions about their op and they were considered trolls and haters.

as for the companies that you mention, you make a very valid point. but on the other hand if you look at the genetics that's in the equation all but dna has nothing of what most people (usa) are seeking. so the demand for logs from them isn't really of concern. 
i understand that most people who grow doesn't post on the net, but we're not talking about them. all the master growers that have done these test are not selling seeds and if so not to the extent of mass production. i see pics of dried shots, which i am pretty sure someone took multiple shots and displayed the best pics for the internet to see. i guess no one decided to take pics up until that point, kind of hard to believe.

if i told you i had a pizza shop that rivals or beats out any italian pizza shop in the world, with no one but phantom testers to back my claims, would you pick up the phone on my word alone and buy 5 pies of my pizza? i think not. don't get me wrong it can happen but not without marketing. if that was the case he could of easily did what some do and just sold his seeds without posting/advertising anything on any board. if you need an example go to the tude and check for ultra genetics. i have googled and googled, asked on a few sites and no one has yet to admit of hearing or ordering there gear. 

don't get me wrong i am hoping the best for rd or any american based company to succeed, but there's been a lot of false info that has yet to be proven right. if you had testers and none of them tell you or neglect to report that they found a heap of different pheno's in such a small pack, how good are your testers? if someone credible is finding hermies with your stock, does his credibility still holds true? or are these phantom testers infallible to the point that any problem that occurs is an isolated incident?

it's a reason why a lot of top breeders find/use multiple people on the net to do and document gj's. i assume showing stability would be the main reason, but also to see what main traits passes through in the off spring. if someone is looking for something specific and these crosses are not passing it off in the offsprings, how would that serve my purpose of buying your gear? it would be a waste of time, something you'll have yet to understand.

raceboy definitely makes a point, some people love unstable polyhybrids, but some don't and that is where all the bs stems from.


----------



## Rare D MI (May 14, 2012)

hey JJ, where is your proof that what I say is bullshit? Just cause you say so? If you don't like my answers, don't read them. You're pretty much the only person here that I would call a troll, as you follow every post I make with something negative. I am here to try and help field questions about my friend's seed company, not to be called a liar by some random Internet asshole. 

I love how you just disregard the fact that most growers don't use the Internet and just exclaim that cameras being everywhere means there MUST be pictures posted on the Internet. That's retarded. I don't let people into my gardens to take pictures, and I especially wouldn't do that if I don't even use the growing forums myself. Your logic is ridiculous. The majority of people growing weed are clandestine, underground people. Not the kind of people that like photographic evidence of everything they do laying around. 

Believe what you want to. It's not my fault or RD's fault that you're not a Colorado medical patient, and haven't been smoking on these strains in multiple dispensaries for the last year. If you were, then maybe you would believe these seeds were tested, but probably not. You are just hating for the sake of hating at this point. 

And the "test grows" you talk about from those other sites 90% of the time for the companies I listed are NOT test grows. They are just grows posted on dedicated forums for the company by regular growers. Yes some smaller breeders ship out testers to post up, but arjan and Franco aren't sending out free seeds of every new GHS line and then posting the results online. 

You're looking at a company that is just about a year old and expecting it to have the same amount of info available and run exactly the same as companies that have been around 5+ years. That is just an unrealistic expectation to have in ANY industry.


----------



## Rare D MI (May 14, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Well, I really feel it necessary to come back here and say that THERE HAS TO BE MORE THAN ME OUT THERE WITH HERMS!!! This is no isolated incident, that was a low blow. Isolated incident implies that this is a freak event, something OUT OF THE ORDINARY. Oh and RD MI... not trying to be rude, but I make a PRETTY BIG CLAIM, and so far, YOU, a rep, are the only one to come here and say shit? Where's Mrs. RD, or Scott, or Eric at... I met them all and feel they should be the one's here saying something. No offense, but some rep in MI who just became legal has no business here, I want the breeder, or someone who can make this right to come and explain themselves.
> 
> PICS ON THE WAY OF SCOTTS AND VENOM.... HERMIE? YOU TELL ME!!!


Why even post that last part about me if you didn't mean to offend? How do you know when I became legal? Why does where I live have anything to do with my knowledge? Why does my status as a patient or caregiver in my state hold any bearing on this conversation. Like most people, I have been growing longer than there has been a medical law in my state. 

Do you have more of a right to speak because WA legalized MMJ before MI? 

Should I bring up the fact that you wanted to be in my position with RD in WA, but were rejected? What would you be saying if RD accepted your offer to rep for them? I bet you wouldn't have posted this thread... Just thought everyone should know that.. So all the cards are on the table. 

So there you have it full disclosure, the OP of this thread may have hard feelings toward the breeder because he was turned down to be a rep. 

Now I don't control Scott or the mrs. I did my part and alerted them of this thread. I cannot make anyone respond or force an issue to be resolved.


----------



## blissfest (May 14, 2012)

Im legal and have never posted a picture, and I believe some of the best growers in the world would never join an internet pot site. 

Alot of old school growers are paranoid, and think the DEA is gonna kick their door down at any minute, LOL!

But back on the subject, I haven't seen any problems with my GTH #2, but those are the only pack I popped out of 7 RD strains that I bought. Lets all hope we start hearing good things about RD and no more Hermie shit


----------



## Rare D MI (May 14, 2012)

And for the record, no one named Eric works for RD, so we are all baffled as to who you bought your seeds from in LA...


----------



## Rare D MI (May 14, 2012)

I was not in LA, you didn't meet me, and thadoctas name is not Eric. Scott's shirt says errrl on it. Think that's his name? 

Of course I talked to people. I stated already that I did. 

And again, I don't see why me living in Michigan has anything to do with anything. Just hating to hate. Only people Who are worth a damn live in Cali, Washington or Colorado cause they have had MMJ the longest right? what a joke. Fucking elitist.


----------



## vertigo0007 (May 14, 2012)

Suuuuuuper cunty...... If GDP isn't embarrassed as fuck to have your ass showing all over this thread, I'd be shocked.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> .......snip........I put them in my flowering room for 3 days to see what the m/f ratio was and pull the dudes. ......snip.....


I'm wondering if you have a strain that's sensitive and you flip the entire plant to flower for 3 days then revert it to veg could that have possibly created the hermaphrodites? Why do other growers just take a cutting and test it instead of exposing the entire plant? Could this have kicked off the hormones to flower and then the re-vegging caused the problem? Is that a possibility? 

I'm a newbie, just finished my first grow and am in the middle of my second. So I'm just trying to learn.


----------



## Tuco420 (May 15, 2012)

curious2garden said:


> I'm wondering if you have a strain that's sensitive and you flip the entire plant to flower for 3 days then revert it to veg could that have possibly created the hermaphrodites? Why do other growers just take a cutting and test it instead of exposing the entire plant? Could this have kicked off the hormones to flower and then the re-vegging caused the problem? Is that a possibility?
> 
> I'm a newbie, just finished my first grow and am in the middle of my second. So I'm just trying to learn.


You might be a newb but your no DUMMIE, IMO that could very well be the issue here!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 15, 2012)

Sub'ing and waiting for the conclusion!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 15, 2012)

curious2garden said:


> I'm wondering if you have a strain that's sensitive and you flip the entire plant to flower for 3 days then revert it to veg could that have possibly created the hermaphrodites? Why do other growers just take a cutting and test it instead of exposing the entire plant? Could this have kicked off the hormones to flower and then the re-vegging caused the problem? Is that a possibility?
> 
> I'm a newbie, just finished my first grow and am in the middle of my second. So I'm just trying to learn.


good suggestion but if that is the reason for it to hermie i wouldn't consider that alone to be a good one. if anything i've read and seen breeders do much worst to their crosses to see how stable it is, it's called a stress test. lots of people do this and have no problems while doing so. i've have two plants as of right now that i flowered for 4 days before the person decided to pull the plug on the grow, it's been a month since, and neither of the two are displaying any balls. the cross is original diesel x c99 and we all know how sensitive original diesel can be. i've also did cc chemvalleykush before the prior incident and the same person switched the light cycle 3 times during the flowering cycle and it as well didn't herm. 

i can't speak for a lot of you band wagon jumpers but a lot of growers that know better would definitely be on alert if something as simple as force flowering for 3 days then switching back to veg makes it a full all out herm. it's all stacking up and people are still like uh, uh, uh, uh, duh. i am not saying the crosses aren't any good but these phantom test grows only exist to a very few and on top of that it seems like they fell to leave out all except for how good the smoke was.

as for the gdp rep, i think he has a valid point along with the others that are doing gj's and reporting how unstable these x's are. and to say he's bitter because you'll wouldn't let him be apart of rd, lmao, it's too funny. from my understanding, ken is legendary as well as most of his crosses, why would anyone jeopardize an establish position for something that has no certainty? i also found it funny that after you state this the rd crew comes in and likes your post but have yet to acknowledge this could of been the problem before you posted it. think about it, it took a newbie to state the so called obvious before these pros did, they know that shit wasn't suppose to happen. especially if you've done proper testing. there's a bunch of og hybrids out there and i have yet to see any as sensitive as this. to look at it on the bright side, now i know what not to do when i pop the seeds i brought. gdp rep thanks for the test grow.


----------



## Rare D MI (May 15, 2012)

It's a no win situation. If I pointed out the change in light cycle to 12/12 and back so quickly could have caused that, then I would have JJ or someone else flaming me for citing grower error as the cause. So that's why I didn't say that, so I didn't come here looking to blame the grower right off the bat. Catch 22.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 15, 2012)

I would expect my shit to herm after fucking with the light schedule like that.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 15, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> It's a no win situation. If I pointed out the change in light cycle to 12/12 and back so quickly could have caused that, then I would have JJ or someone else flaming me for citing grower error as the cause. So that's why I didn't say that, so I didn't come here looking to blame the grower right off the bat. Catch 22.


good point.


----------



## BustinScales510 (May 15, 2012)

I bought a couple packs each of ghost train haze #1 and karma bitch..vegged them into large mothers (culling out males as they showed,and ditching a few less than stellar females) and took big fat healthy cuts around 8 weeks. Im flowering 2 of each pheno (7 gt and 8 kb) and have mothers for each in the veg room. Ill be watching them closely, and will be bummed if I find any herms. But honestly, shit happens,and Id feel lucky if I found one keeper of each strain. If I wanna have the newest and the strongest to smoke on and "vend/caregive" to dispensaries or patients, the flashy new hybrid strains wont always be as stable as strains that are proven,reliable and cheaper. If you want better odds don't gamble on a new company.


----------



## Buck123 (May 15, 2012)

BustinScales510 said:


> I bought a couple packs each of ghost train haze #1 and karma bitch..vegged them into large mothers (culling out males as they showed,and ditching a few less than stellar females) and took big fat healthy cuts around 8 weeks. Im flowering 2 of each pheno (7 gt and 8 kb) and have mothers for each in the veg room. Ill be watching them closely, and will be bummed if I find any herms. But honestly, shit happens,and Id feel lucky if I found one keeper of each. If I wanna have the newest and the strongest to smoke on and "vend/caregive" to dispensaries or patients, the flashy new hybrid strains wont always be as stable as strains that are proven,reliable and cheaper. If you want better odds don't gamble on a new company.


Amen to that brother... people forget and its been said time and time again some of the dankest on earth came from herms!


----------



## BustinScales510 (May 15, 2012)

Haha nah..I didnt mean I wanted to find a "keeper herm", was referring to a keeper of each strain. Ive smoked on hermed out shit before though, no doubt


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 15, 2012)

What happened to all of GDP's posts he made last night??


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 15, 2012)

jjfourtwenty said:


> what happened to all of gdp's posts he made last night??


lol!................


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 15, 2012)

and the "like" button is back???!?!!

YAYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 15, 2012)

so . . . .. deleting post mods?


----------



## Rare D MI (May 15, 2012)

I wish the mods didn't delete his posts. You can see at least one of them still quoted.


----------



## TheChosen (May 15, 2012)

Was what he was saying really that bad?


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 15, 2012)

Hermies, deleted posts, and shyte talking.........pulling up a chair for this one


----------



## gladstoned (May 15, 2012)

Tough call. Mrs. RD has been threatening to leave riu. This is either why or I am sure it isn't helping. The internet sure is a double edged sword. It is pretty damn hard to have a conversation when posts are deleted.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 15, 2012)

it people dont want to be responsible for there actions then so be it

but to say we need to stifle poeples input becuase someone doesnt agree with it is BS

NW GDP rep is the shit i know him have met him and can say he is not slouch at growing

i never read any of the BS and for me its fine thats its gone . . .just the content for all to share shoudl remain . . . what about sending revised versions to OP and deleting the shit talking huh how about smart editing . .. not one sided editing. . . 

if rare dankness strains are hermieing we have a right to know not get shut down by the big pale flaced wienie


----------



## auldone (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the world of RIU people. Most have left this site for "greener" pastures. At least the regulars that were around when I first came on. This site is good for learning how a mmj site should not be run.... This site used to have a lot of good, helpful people...


----------



## guwall (May 15, 2012)

Anyone find it suspicious that we have a Rep on Rep battle GDP vs RD? I think there needs to be a battle grow, you know... two come into the garden, and only one leaves.


----------



## TheChosen (May 15, 2012)

guwall said:


> Anyone find it suspicious that we have a Rep on Rep battle GDP vs RD? I think there needs to be a battle grow, you know... *two come into the garden, and only one leaves.*


fucking genius


----------



## Rare D MI (May 15, 2012)

Yeah, this is actually a master plan drummed up by Scott and Ken to get publicity for their seeds. You'll see the advertisement for the cage fight later this year in high times and skunk magazine. Pay-per-view will be labor day weekend. Of course there will be an Internet series following both of us up to the fight that will be debuting on YouTube July 4th.

After we all make money off of that you won't be seeing us around here anymore. Ken and Scott don't really want to keep growing herb, they want to be reality television producers.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 15, 2012)

Loser gets 50 lashes and waterboarded with piss.


----------



## auldone (May 15, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Amen to that brother... people forget and its been said time and time again some of the dankest on earth came from herms!


 Holy shit what!?!? What people have been saying this bullshit? Hermies become hermies. No one wants the extra worry of their plants goin hermie on them and then pollinating the rest of a grow! If ANY breeder openly said they purposely bred with herms woukld be out of business quicker than shit... I can think of one major breeder getting a bad rep cause a lot of his newer, pollen chucked crosses are throwin nanners like a mofo. Stick to the breeders without all the drama surrounding them... If I'm droppin 50, 100 bucks on some beans and I get some hermies, you fuckin bet I'm lightin up the boards wanting to know what the fuck is up. If RD are reputableThey will do what's right. If they are not, they will fold like so many others.


----------



## jamotorolla (May 15, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Why do you people think that everyone who grows herb posts their results on the Internet? A small fraction of growers even use any of these sites. I can tell you that of at least 20 friend's in my area that grow, I'm the only one who posts on any sites. Does that mean all grows and test grows they do are invalid? Does it mean any info or experience they have is useless?
> 
> The test grows were done by master growers at multiple dispensaries in Colorado. These people are running massive warehouses, and businesses. They don't necessarily have the time or desire to photograph their work so that people all of the world will feel better about buying the seeds they tested. They report to the breeder, share the final product, and that's that.
> 
> ...


maybe I didn't read far enough but what do you plan to do about this for him? I seen the plants personally that night it's for real doing what he says calyx right next to a ball. and of course the guy with the most growing skills I know of is getting the one isolated RD incident. 

Where are the test grows for every GHS, DNA, sensi, paradise, thseeds, big Buddha, Barneys, ect. Strain released? Those aren't plastered all over the Internet, yet I see no complaining about it. The hate and criticism is always for the new kid on the block. If Scott didn't win the sativa cup in amsterdam last year, RD would have had a much slower roll out, you would probably all just be finding out about the company now, instead of freaking out that there are no grow reports for a company that just gained notoriety 6 months ago. 

they are all at ICMAG! lmao


----------



## jamotorolla (May 15, 2012)

also how do you justify that the light switch did this? this is how we do all of our seeds! and guess how many have hermied? these new ones god damn why wouldn't you guys just admit you made a mistake and either refund him or get him something new. proper business ethics.


----------



## jamotorolla (May 15, 2012)

when I publish a new website for a customer and there are flaws in the base code I can't really blame that one them. i'm not flipping out btw. just didn't get it all in one post. lol. the ones that didn't herm promise to be dank were lookin forward to those flower's


----------



## TheChosen (May 15, 2012)

If you're going to put plants in an abnormal environment then don't be surprised if you get abnormal results.


----------



## Rare D MI (May 15, 2012)

jamotorolla said:


> maybe I didn't read far enough but what do you plan to do about this for him? I seen the plants personally that night it's for real doing what he says calyx right next to a ball. and of course the guy with the most growing skills I know of is getting the one isolated RD incident.
> 
> Where are the test grows for every GHS, DNA, sensi, paradise, thseeds, big Buddha, Barneys, ect. Strain released? Those aren't plastered all over the Internet, yet I see no complaining about it. The hate and criticism is always for the new kid on the block. If Scott didn't win the sativa cup in amsterdam last year, RD would have had a much slower roll out, you would probably all just be finding out about the company now, instead of freaking out that there are no grow reports for a company that just gained notoriety 6 months ago.
> 
> they are all at ICMAG! lmao


You're right you didn't read far enough... As I said, those are NOT test grows on those sites. They are just grows posted by regular growers that bought seeds. They are not pre released seeds. 

And of the companies listed there exactly two of them have a forum on ICmag. And until the beginning of march, the most recent post on either test grow forum for those companies was from the middle of 2010. So yeah, GHS and big Buddha have had exactly 1 test grow thread started in both of their forums *Combined* in the last 2 years.... Great argument guy..


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 15, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Amen to that brother... people forget and its been said time and time again some of the dankest on earth came from herms!


yeah i have read that in many times in many post, but not everyone minds seeds in their buds. i think it has something to due with the overall weight factor. 
some people thrill me when shit like this happens, if i am not mistaken a lot of these strains people are chasing are bag seeds, so it becomes a paradox or even pure contradiction if you buy bag seed and dont expect to get herms period. 
on the other hand it's a breeder job to either eliminate or suppress these traits as much as possible. with proper testing and quality selection this goal could be achieve to a greater degree.
i definitely agree with those that say that this shouldn't have hermied from 3 days of 12/12 back to veg. for the first week of 12/12 you are still feeding it veg nutes so how much of the flowering hormones could have built up in three days with veg nutes? some people force flower all the time every strain they grow and don't experience any ill effects, let alone full blown hermie.



gladstoned said:


> Tough call. Mrs. RD has been threatening to leave riu. This is either why or I am sure it isn't helping. The internet sure is a double edged sword. It is pretty damn hard to have a conversation when posts are deleted.


No disrespect but if she's threatening to leave let her leave. some of you dudes sound like little b*thche$. honestly, i think she is good people, she has left her contact info (other than riu) in her thread and if she leaves you can still contact her via email.
if she think riu is tough, she mines as well leave the whole internet scene alone; this place is (soft) tissue when compared to the rest.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 15, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Yeah, this is actually a master plan drummed up by Scott and Ken to get publicity for their seeds. You'll see the advertisement for the cage fight later this year in high times and skunk magazine. Pay-per-view will be labor day weekend. Of course there will be an Internet series following both of us up to the fight that will be debuting on YouTube July 4th.
> 
> After we all make money off of that you won't be seeing us around here anymore. Ken and Scott don't really want to keep growing herb, they want to be reality television producers.


so . . .its a big joke that the mods deleted all of OP's post. . . . . . because on another NW site that i am a mod at . . .. GDP wasnt so happy about being stifled by your money making machine . . . . .when KENS estate strains hermie they shit box them . . . . .. . . ypou think its funny he foudn hermies in your "never guaranteed" seeds

i know plenty of breeders who can pull numbers on hereditary traits of there stock genetics . .. .and can also say if a line is gonna hermie at all or not

its called testing in real gardens by gardeners other then yourself(aka the breeder)

so im wondering now does RD have any test grows to show of these strains? to disprove GDP reps results . . .3 day sexing period should not make *stable* hermie


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 15, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> If you're going to put plants in an abnormal environment then don't be surprised if you get abnormal results.


here's another band wagon jumper. let me ask you something is cloning abnormal? i would think so. should you get abnormal results? i don't think so. 
and for the record you going from 18/6 24/0 straight to 12/12 isn't normal for a plant so you post this to say what? does the sun go from being up 18hrs-24hrs one day and on any given day decide to not show it's face completely and leave us in complete darkness for 6-12hrs whenever it feel like flowering out some plants? 
too many weak minded followers. if you're going to follow someone or stand for something, let it be common sense.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 15, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> You're right you didn't read far enough... As I said, those are NOT test grows on those sites. They are just grows posted by regular growers that bought seeds. They are not pre released seeds.
> 
> And of the companies listed there exactly two of them have a forum on ICmag. And until the beginning of march, the most recent post on either test grow forum for those companies was from the middle of 2010. So yeah, GHS and big Buddha have had exactly 1 test grow thread started in both of their forums *Combined* in the last 2 years.... Great argument guy..



ok so wow . .. who cares info can be hard to find for some . .. . . . .. 

your a rep for the company. .. so how about you let us know the germination and male/female/hermie statistics on your companies strains. . . . . . .. if you claim they shoudl never hermie then you should have test grows to show . . . it is really very simple show us any pictures or links to grows .. . .or somthing other than your word to show you can back up your expectations of your own genetics


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 15, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Yeah, this is actually a master plan drummed up by Scott and Ken to get publicity for their seeds. You'll see the advertisement for the cage fight later this year in high times and skunk magazine. Pay-per-view will be labor day weekend. Of course there will be an Internet series following both of us up to the fight that will be debuting on YouTube July 4th.
> 
> After we all make money off of that you won't be seeing us around here anymore. Ken and Scott don't really want to keep growing herb, they want to be reality television producers.


SOUNDS GOOD!!! When we doing this bro?
In all seriousness. To those who asked, I deleted some of my posts. I am here to be a REP for a company. To be a bright light for those interested in our seeds. If I come on here, foul-mouth m other companies or speak to quick, someone could easily make accusations against my character. I am a chill person, I laugh a lot. I don't want the back n forth bs that seems to occur in every thread, one way or another.

With that said. NOBODY BUT A REP FROM MICHIGAN HAS ANSWERED ANY QUESTIONS OR SAID SHIT, except that I'm bitter cause I wanted his job... in MICHIGAN???

Whatever, great customer service. I am waiting for something positive to come from this. Sure is frustrating.


----------



## canna_420 (May 15, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Yeah, this is actually a master plan drummed up by Scott and Ken to get publicity for their seeds. You'll see the advertisement for the cage fight later this year in high times and skunk magazine. Pay-per-view will be labor day weekend. Of course there will be an Internet series following both of us up to the fight that will be debuting on YouTube July 4th.
> 
> After we all make money off of that you won't be seeing us around here anymore. Ken and Scott don't really want to keep growing herb, they want to be reality television producers.


as it goes Swerve is doing the same thing with Big Buddah and his Buddah Tahoe OG...........


----------



## blissfest (May 15, 2012)

Is the Skywalker OG hermie prone? 

Hope the Raredankness #1 isn't, cause that plant was pollen chucked over just about everything, LOL!


----------



## canna_420 (May 15, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Is the Skywalker OG hermie prone?
> 
> Hope the Raredankness #1 isn't, cause that plant was pollen chucked over just about everything, LOL!


hacked is the word.....


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 15, 2012)

I think Raredankness #1 is probably the problem. What is RareDankness #1 anyways? The real sativa Skywalker Og is not prone to hermie.

I said it before, RD should have just came out with a few strains. Coming out with 59 strains the first year is a HUGE mistake. There will be some problems with that many. While I trust some of their strains I don't trust all of them. As an example they might have 10 soild dank strains but if they have even one or two bad hermie strains, it will ruin them as a company. I thought it was strange that all of a sudden they got rid of the Rectangle strain. I really don't mind spending some money and testing them out. I find it fun and exciting testing new strains out because Im not into growing for profit. I have talked to many people who have smoked several RD strains and they have said it was some of the best smoke they have ever had, one of them being the Rectangle strain. It might not be the best but Im sure it will be pretty good. I'm rooting for RD but at the same time I was really let down when Scott came on and posted with a bad attitude, it was like watching someone shoot themself in the foot. I have 4 10 packs of RD gear going, so far I have found one pheno Im in love with.


----------



## blissfest (May 15, 2012)

What pheno from what strain?

Im runnin GTH #2 and none of them were the same, I found one plant that I might run again depending on how it finishes.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 15, 2012)

I popped 20 Moonshine haze. The pack I bought at the cup was alot better than the one I ordered online. I kept three phenos. I think there were 12 different phenos. Most of my Moonshine haze were dwarfs and most of them wilted over and died for no reason (Online seed pack). I blame it on the finicky Neville's haze. I don't mind lots of phenos. I'm sure to find a keeper. The pheno I like the most is one GTH#8. It's 3 times bigger than 30 other seeds I popped at the same time. I popped 10 Bright Moments, 10 karma Bitch, 5 Sour diesel, 2 GTH#8 and 3 freebies. The one GTH#8 towers over all of them, it's a Hellsangel dominate pheno, I call it GTH#8 Gigantor. I hope it's a girl. I'm really looking forward to growing the Long's peak Blue, but I'm also worried because it's crossed with that Raredankness #1 that could be the culprit.


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> good suggestion but if that is the reason for it to hermie i wouldn't consider that alone to be a good one. if anything i've read and seen breeders do much worst to their crosses to see how stable it is, it's called a stress test.


Yes I'm familiar with stress testing, in a software engineering environment, but the concept generalizes. Some people are interested in bleeding edge development. Same as in software the early adopters are the ones who get to experience all the bugs. It's the tax you pay for early adoption of anything. The benefits are being the first expert in a new trend and that can pay itself back to you many times over.

So with a new company and completely new strain(s) you are definitely on the leading edge. Me as a newbie in growing I'd never try something this new because I'm not where I could handle the challenges yet. But others with experience are the ones to test and prove so the rest of us can have this information.

So I think this is a valuable thread. 



Rare D MI said:


> It's a no win situation. If I pointed out the change in light cycle to 12/12 and back so quickly could have caused that, then I would have JJ or someone else flaming me for citing grower error as the cause. So that's why I didn't say that, so I didn't come here looking to blame the grower right off the bat. Catch 22.


Yes that's correct and I wasn't trying to do any finger pointing as I am far to inexperienced. At this point I mostly have book knowledge so I'm just trying to see how it translates to reality. Which was why I asked.



guwall said:


> Anyone find it suspicious that we have a Rep on Rep battle GDP vs RD? I think there needs to be a battle grow, you know... two come into the garden, and only one leaves.


That is another issue. A representative of GDP posted from his professional status about a grow of a rival companies genetics. So this creates all kind of questions regarding motivation. Dual relationships are confusing and can create suspicion. However GDP rep isn't a rep 100% of the time either and has a personal life wherein he can choose to grow different genetics.

I think if GDP rep had created an account separate from his professional support account there would not been such suspicion aroused. 



northwest.GDP.rep said:


> SOUNDS GOOD!!! When we doing this bro?
> In all seriousness. To those who asked, I deleted some of my posts. I am here to be a REP for a company. To be a bright light for those interested in our seeds. If I come on here, foul-mouth m other companies or speak to quick, someone could easily make accusations against my character. I am a chill person, I laugh a lot. I don't want the back n forth bs that seems to occur in every thread, one way or another.
> 
> With that said. NOBODY BUT A REP FROM MICHIGAN HAS ANSWERED ANY QUESTIONS OR SAID SHIT, except that I'm bitter cause I wanted his job... in MICHIGAN???
> ...


Precisely you are here to be a rep for a company. Therefore your personal issues should be separate from your representative account duties. This is an instance wherein you honestly NEED a second account. Dual relationships can create a huge problem as illustrated by this thread. 

An account wherein you do only your professional support and a personal account wherein you catalog your own grows and own questions requiring support from another vendor. I think that is where a lot of the problem stems from. This appears to be a representative from a competing company casting doubt upon a rival company. I think that's why there is such a strong reaction.

Now I don't necessarily believe you have any ill intent. But in this day and age of some amazingly underhanded dealings by companies there is a marked level of suspicion and that's not a bad thing.

I hope this all works out well for both RD and Ken's GDP and it can be resolved amicably. I think it would be fun to see RD swap a pack of seeds with Ken's GDP and we can see you both grow each others genetics. It could be a lot of fun and a very positive competition! It doesn't have to be negative there is room in the world for both companies and many more to do well.


----------



## Rare D MI (May 15, 2012)

A very wise and well thought out post.. You have a good future in this industry.


----------



## oftheCosmos (May 15, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I popped 20 Moonshine haze. The pack I bought at the cup was alot better than the one I ordered online. I kept three phenos*. I think there were 12 different phenos.* Most of my Moonshine haze were dwarfs and most of them wilted over and died for no reason (Online seed pack).


*
Holy shit dude 12 pheno's?? Whatever happened to uniformity in a strain? 
I guess its good if the person plans on going on long pheno hunt.
*

*(no diss to the breeders out there of course, I've never touched any of your strains so I don't know of their quality first hand)*


----------



## Rare D MI (May 15, 2012)

oftheCosmos said:


> *
> Holy shit dude 12 pheno's?? Whatever happened to uniformity in a strain?
> I guess its good if the person plans on going on long pheno hunt.
> *
> ...


Key word in there was THINK. He also said he only kept 3 and never flowered the other 7 out, so we will never know what variation was actually there. You can't tell a plant's genotype from a seedling. You have to grow it out to see what traits are expressed. Variation in appearance of young seedlings could easily be affected by environmental conditions. Gotta wait til the alternating nodes hit to see how they really grow.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 15, 2012)

My RD seedling are pretty uniform besides a little runt StarkillerOG but, everyone looks nice and ready to strut the run way


----------



## oftheCosmos (May 15, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Key word in there was THINK. He also said he only kept 3 and never flowered the other 7 out, so we will never know what variation was actually there. You can't tell a plant's genotype from a seedling. You have to grow it out to see what traits are expressed. Variation in appearance of young seedlings could easily be affected by environmental conditions. Gotta wait til the alternating nodes hit to see how they really grow.


*
How many pheno's(MH) has your team come across then?

I'm thinking of possibly giving a go to MH and the OG Ghost Train Haze.*


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 15, 2012)

so there is no information in hermie/male/female statistics with your current genetics line up?


----------



## blissfest (May 15, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I popped 20 Moonshine haze. The pack I bought at the cup was alot better than the one I ordered online. I kept three phenos. I think there were 12 different phenos. Most of my Moonshine haze were dwarfs and most of them wilted over and died for no reason (Online seed pack). I blame it on the finicky Neville's haze. I don't mind lots of phenos. I'm sure to find a keeper. The pheno I like the most is one GTH#8. It's 3 times bigger than 30 other seeds I popped at the same time. I popped 10 Bright Moments, 10 karma Bitch, 5 Sour diesel, 2 GTH#8 and 3 freebies. The one GTH#8 towers over all of them, it's a Hellsangel dominate pheno, I call it GTH#8 Gigantor. I hope it's a girl. I'm really looking forward to growing the Long's peak Blue, but I'm also worried because it's crossed with that Raredankness #1 that could be the culprit.



Cool, I have a pack of GTH #8


----------



## Rare D MI (May 15, 2012)

So far the moonshine haze have been relatively uniform. No one I gave those to have finished them yet, but by the middle of July there should be some done. The most variation I have heard of from my team is 3 so far from the MH.


----------



## Rare D MI (May 15, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> so there is no information in hermie/male/female statistics with your current genetics line up?


Kindly point me to other companies that post this type of information please. Also, if you know of an efficient way to collect data on thousands of packs of seeds after they have been sold on the international market, that would be helpful too. Thank you.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 15, 2012)

im a tester for a few seed campanies . . ..so . . .. ..i know results can be recorded and quantified by more testing . .. . any real breeder worth there salt can tell you what hereditary traits should be passed on . . cause they work strians. . . and if they dont test well then garbage time for em 

so you dont know at all if any of your stock strains will hermie or what there female/male/hermie rates are even?

and i can tell you right now DP is twice the knowledgeable rep you are . . . . .although not as nice somtimes. . .. . . he can tell you all about kens estate lines. . . like which ones are safe and which ones they trash yadda yadda yadda

and he makes good on his seeds. . . i had a hot seed run with 5/5 GDP pure and only 2 were female and he offered to give me another pack if i got low rates on the next five. . . . . . .. said "we make it good here"

and i know i made the mistakes as all my 100 seeds came on with a high male ratio . . .yousee i test so i record results and find trends.. . . . it is what testers do .. . . and it is what has kept me a tester

. .i hope your companies seeds dont have a similar hermie trend or lack of care put into your lines as no testing has been done at all it seems?

every question gets a . .. . . .," who am I jesus", answer like it is so much to ask you to know about your genetics and seeds, and no we dont expect the world of you Rare Dankness we just expect you guys know the producrt your selling is quaility vs hope it works out


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 15, 2012)

ditto...

RD, I really feel like a couple days is long enough for someone from your company to come on here and talk one on one. 
If i'm a rep or not, for any company, that should play no role in what I grow. I said it from the beginning, I'm a KUSH head. Everyone at the other site I'm on knows this. 
It is NO surprise that I grabbed your seeds. I have Ken's too. I wanted some DANK OG.

It's really irritating that RD MI is the only soul from the company who has anything to say. Apparently I need to post this on EVERY SINGLE FORUM on the net... MAYBE I'll get some attention then, huh?

RD MI, you have offered NO ADVICE, ZERO INFO TO HELP, NOTHING BUT NEGATIVITY, and overall, JUST ARGUE to TRY and make points. The more this goes on, the more I feel your company is going downhill. It would seem as though NOBODY gives a shit about how SERIOUS this is, and how detrimental it could potentially be to your company. Oh well, do your thing.

AT LEAST YOU HAVE AN AWESOME SALES REP HERE TO ANSWER ALL OUR QUESTIONS AND HELP US IN THIS TIME OF NEED/WONDER...


----------



## blissfest (May 15, 2012)

Hope it works out for 10 bucks a bean


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 15, 2012)

I made my choice to aviod there beans! There over price and over rated! With no journals to show testing lol
the rd rep say theres no need to show this testing cause barney farms, and other big label breeders dont lmfao!
thats cause those breeders suck and are pushing untested releases! Its all about the $ and nothing for the people!
people there are tons of dank out there to be had for half the cost lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 15, 2012)

Well, unlike Subcool.... right? I mean have we ever gotten a real answer on the plush? that was supposedly tested with no hermies at all... testing unless your in the know (like some of us are) is very very bias. from sub there was no hermies from his testers from me I got a flock of them..... so, yea? ( just using this as an example of a IRL situation )

they are expensive. That is the first thing anyone should notice.... right? why would anyone buy these if they were unable to afford to? What is the big deal? the hermie issue is a problem no doubt but, GDP you really do sound a bit....(idk the word) malicious? in your posting... I mean it really sounds like you just want to run the company threw the mud. 

And RDMI is probably one of the kindest people I have met In LIFE! period dude knows his way around the grow room and is a Guru with extractions. If anything he is trying to get a proper answer for you guys.. I don't get the hate thing tho... it's unneeded IMHO


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2012)

northwest.gdp.rep said:


> ditto...
> 
> Rd, i really feel like a couple days is long enough for someone from your company to come on here and talk one on one.
> If i'm a rep or not, for any company, that should play no role in what i grow. I said it from the beginning, i'm a kush head. Everyone at the other site i'm on knows this.
> It is no surprise that i grabbed your seeds. I have ken's too. I wanted some dank og.


That is the point you seem to be missing you are NOT a private party in a one on one conversation. You are here as an representative of Ken GDP company. This would be you as a company speaking to another company. This is not personal communication as in posting from your role as a rep you have raised this to a level where your employer may have to answer for the things you say here. Look up respondet superior (vicarious liability).



northwest.gdp.rep said:


> it's really irritating that rd mi is the only soul from the company who has anything to say. Apparently i need to post this on every single forum on the net... Maybe i'll get some attention then, huh?


Please make sure this is what your employer wishes you to do as an official representative of their company. If there is a libel lawsuit or tortious interference with prospective business advantage at least they will have knowingly assumed the risk.

Anyway I am sorry your plants hermed for whatever reason and I sincerely hope you drop your persona as a rep for another company and actually attempt to work this out as customer to vendor. I would be interested to see how that works out for you in your role as a private party. 

Anyway I do wish you the best of luck in finding the right kush strain. I understand how important the right strain can be. It was life changing for me. I was able to reduce my daily morphine intake by more than 2/3 based on one puff of Pre 98 Bubba Kush every 4 days. So please keep up your search for the right genetics for you but don't mix your professional duties with your private pursuits. I really hope this helps as I am not here to irritate you nor am I defending RD genetics. I'm trying to help but it doesn't seem like I am getting through so I'll stop nattering on after this one last attempt at clearing up why dual relationships are problematic if not carefully separated.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 15, 2012)

^^Sheesh! Seems as if RD's legal arm found their way into this thread!!


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 15, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> the hermie issue is a problem no doubt but, GDP you really do sound a bit....(idk the word) malicious? in your posting... I mean it really sounds like you just want to run the company threw the mud.
> 
> And RDMI is probably one of the kindest people I have met In LIFE! period dude knows his way around the grow room and is a Guru with extractions. If anything he is trying to get a proper answer for you guys.. I don't get the hate thing tho... it's unneeded IMHO


I was very nice in MY FIRST POST. I made it very clear that although I am a rep for another company, we aren't in any sort of competition. We have completely different strains. I LIKE(D) RD, SO I INVESTED. Should Ken fire me for trying out other beans? I mean, what business do i have smoking/growing anything other than GDP gear? Believe me, there is no hate, no hard feelings, nothing. 
I have been BASHED as a rep for doing half of what RDMI has. His respect level is very minimal it seems, and although he is facing a lot of people w/ pitchforks, he's made himself, as well as RD look pretty bad...



curious2garden said:


> That is the point you seem to be missing you are NOT a private party in a one on one conversation. You are here as an representative of Ken GDP company. This would be you as a company speaking to another company. This is not personal communication as in posting from your role as a rep you have raised this to a level where your employer may have to answer for the things you say here. Look up respondet superior (vicarious liability).
> 
> _*WHO CARES? What difference does it make? So if, let's say, Franco from GH, or Brett Bogue came on here saying they have herms, it's automatically a hate thread?*_
> 
> ...


Look I see your point, and thanks for making it. I DO see how it could come across like I'm bashing them, but I'm not. I've simply stated my experience, posted pics to back it up, got clarification from RDMI, and here we are. I deleted anything negative I said to him, and feel this thread is in no way bashing RD as a company in any way. If they want to push hermie seeds, that's fine. They will fail. GDP genetics has 2, that's right, 2 strains available at the moment, We are new to the scene as well, but there is nothing wrong with coming here as a GDP rep and telling you what's up. What if i was planning to use your genetics in my work? Is that allowed? Would i then be okay mentioning the herm issue?


----------



## CharlieBud (May 15, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> ditto...
> 
> RD, I really feel like a couple days is long enough for someone from your company to come on here and talk one on one.


Perhaps, but they do have a website with contact info. I'm not sure this is actually their customer service line.


----------



## CharlieBud (May 15, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> ditto...
> 
> 
> It's really irritating that RD MI is the only soul from the company who has anything to say. Apparently I need to post this on EVERY SINGLE FORUM on the net... MAYBE I'll get some attention then, huh?


Or maybe contact the company direct as you would expect someone with a problem with Grand Daddy XXXXX to do? Better then online tantrum making no one look good.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 15, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Key word in there was THINK. He also said he only kept 3 and never flowered the other 7 out, so we will never know what variation was actually there. You can't tell a plant's genotype from a seedling. You have to grow it out to see what traits are expressed. Variation in appearance of young seedlings could easily be affected by environmental conditions. Gotta wait til the alternating nodes hit to see how they really grow.


there's been others that have reported to find up to 6 different pheno's in a 10 pack, so there's no denying that fact. to keep things fair, they also stated that the smoke was definitely on par with everyone else's as well.



northwest.GDP.rep said:


> ditto...
> 
> RD, I really feel like a couple days is long enough for someone from your company to come on here and talk one on one.
> If i'm a rep or not, for any company, that should play no role in what I grow. I said it from the beginning, I'm a KUSH head. Everyone at the other site I'm on knows this.
> ...


GDP rep i feel you. i also find it hard to believe that a rep from out of a legends camp would go buy multiple packs just to bash another company's rep, 1 pack alone would of been enough to do just that. as far as rd see's it i guess you are doing just that and would not rather deal with the situation, so i assume. no matter what the situation may be, you are a customer. if the said item you purchase is unsatisfactory or has an issue that requires attention from that company you are entitled to customer service.


SketchyGrower said:


> Well, unlike Subcool.... right? I mean have we ever gotten a real answer on the plush? that was supposedly tested with no hermies at all... testing unless your in the know (like some of us are) is very very bias. from sub there was no hermies from his testers from me I got a flock of them..... so, yea? ( just using this as an example of a IRL situation )
> 
> they are expensive. That is the first thing anyone should notice.... right? why would anyone buy these if they were unable to afford to? What is the big deal? the hermie issue is a problem no doubt but, GDP you really do sound a bit....(idk the word) malicious? in your posting... I mean it really sounds like you just want to run the company threw the mud.
> 
> And RDMI is probably one of the kindest people I have met In LIFE! period dude knows his way around the grow room and is a Guru with extractions. If anything he is trying to get a proper answer for you guys.. I don't get the hate thing tho... it's unneeded IMHO


dude you're the funniest of them all. i could imagine you on all fours blowing the whole team. as moonshine said "whatever another company does has nothing to do with him and how he runs his company" so you say that to say what? that just because one of sub's strains hermies that multiple strains from rd has the right to do the same without no one saying anything about it. is that what you're saying?
as for the price you would definitely expect much more, whether if you decide to buy them or not. he stated that the genetics was one of the detemining factor. if you watch bohdi latest drop and csg future drops you will see that he isn't the only one with them genes, so the reason for the high price was unjustifiable. i guess that's why a lot of stock is still available and JB is always doing promo's with rd stock. whether it be his or there's, you got to admit promo after promo raises some alarms. 

RD MI the more you post the more i respect your hustle. at first i thought you were band wagon, but you have stood up not only for yourself and what for you believe but for rd as well. that doesn't take away the fact of what's going on now, but i just had to give respect where it's due. as you stated "you don't work for the company you're just a rep" and you have gone above and beyond to try to rectify the issue. i know that GDP is a rep for another company and you feel that he could possibly be bashing, but you have to admit that there is an issue and no one but you and a few lackies are here to see if it's credible or not.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 15, 2012)

CharlieBud said:


> Or maybe contact the company direct as you would expect someone with a problem with Grand Daddy XXXXX to do? Better then online tantrum making no one look good.


why should he have to do that when there's someone here that offers customer service here on riu? isn't that one of the reasons Mrs RD is here for? or is she here just to be hear and see how everyone on riu is doing?


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> ........snip.......
> Look I see your point, and thanks for making it. I DO see how it could come across like I'm bashing them, but I'm not. I've simply stated my experience, posted pics to back it up, got clarification from RDMI, and here we are. I deleted anything negative I said to him, and feel this thread is in no way bashing RD as a company in any way. If they want to push hermie seeds, that's fine. They will fail. GDP genetics has 2, that's right, 2 strains available at the moment, We are new to the scene as well, but there is nothing wrong with coming here as a GDP rep and telling you what's up. What if i was planning to use your genetics in my work? Is that allowed? Would i then be okay mentioning the herm issue?


I don't care if you bash them. The problem is you are doing it as an employee while on duty in your 'work uniform' for a competing company. This can open a can of worms for your employer.

I also respect your ethic in giving the disclaimer that you work for Ken's GDP. You are right it's important for people to know any possible source of bias so they can be objective. I am only suggesting that you create a second screen name that is your own private name and that you post your experiences under that screen name with a disclaimer. Something to the effect of:

"I am a representative of Ken's GDP. If you have any problems or need assistance with a Ken's GDP issue please PM me at: *northwest.GDP.rep. *All posts under this screen name are solely my own opinion and experience."

Then when you post helping people with GDP questions you do it from your 'work' account and you post your private experience from your recreation account. That way you have done the honorable thing and made sure that although people are aware there is an affiliation there is NO question that this is your opinion and not a form of corporate sabotage.


----------



## TheChosen (May 15, 2012)

Who is CSG?


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 15, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Who is CSG?


connoisseur genetics, they have a thread with all new x's that's in the making. the white, triangle, ghost, ecsd, gsc and a few more.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 15, 2012)

If RD is not proven? Then why do they donate RD bud at several dispensaries? I have tried RD bud once and I was impressed. If the bud is being bought and people like it, then that's what really matters. I only expect to keep 1 plant out of every 10 seeds. The RD flowers are proven, the stability of the genetics, not according to RIU. I'm sure there are going to be some snags with 49 strains. Now the question, is this a conspiracy to shoot RD down? Is it an isolated incident? Or a full blown hermie problem that is going to backfire on RD? One of these is correct!


----------



## CharlieBud (May 15, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> why should he have to do that when there's someone here that offers customer service here on riu? isn't that one of the reasons Mrs RD is here for? or is she here just to be hear and see how everyone on riu is doing?


I dunno, but I would not assume its the primary means of contacting a company, someone else's forum.? Dunno


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 15, 2012)

With a new stuff theres always the posability of a herm issue! My issue that steer me away from them is price most of all!
its not that i cant afford it its i can get dank seeds for half the cost! And are just as good! Like everything good like plush
for instance has its issues, does sub place blame on the grower? NO he owns up to it! The fact the rep is so fast to place blame
on the grower is to automated of a answer! People would respect a breeder that would admmit its posable that his cross could
hermie! Just cause theres a bit of hermieing dont mean every pheno you get will! And then there the fact that nobody else from
rd has came forward? Im not siding with either sides here! Just a outside view on things!


----------



## gladstoned (May 15, 2012)

This is like two up and coming companies going to the playoffs. lmao. Someone is taking a hit from this shit right here.
If the plants are shit, then RD is looking fucked and GDP is looking out for us and RD is handling this crazy fucked not responding and their rep is waiting for OP to kick his ass on recess. BUT, if there are no issues then this whole thread certainly reads different and Ken is like, you got to be fucking kidding me. lol. If OP is crying wolf it is just a matter of time. He MUST have thought about all this before he posted. I mean if there are no issues a year from now what the fuck could he say, ya sorry about that. I don't want to decide which breeder to trust by how good they argue or points they make. I am pretty sure that several of us growing these strains will be influenced by our plants, not a post.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> With a new stuff theres always the posability of a herm issue! My issue that steer me away from them is price most of all!
> its not that i cant afford it its i can get dank seeds for half the cost! And are just as good! Like everything good like plush
> for instance has its issues, does sub place blame on the grower? NO he owns up to it! The fact the rep is so fast to place blame
> on the grower is to automated of a answer! People would respect a breeder that would admmit its posable that his cross could
> ...


yeah that's how i am viewing it. i have already committed so there's no denying that much, but i could care less about that. don't get me wrong most of my packs were only $45 a piece, so that's my reason for not caring about that in particular. the only thing that intrigues me is the fact that every time someone asks a question in regards to their genetics they always try to make someone out to be a troll or hater. ask for a grow journal or pics of different stages during flowering, you get the lamest excuse then told that you are a hater. makes me think that there's something to hide. you come here tell everyone that all is good and if not you'll make it right, but time an issue that requires immediate attention arise you don't show. so what he's a rep from another company. your main concern should be to rectify the issue as quick as possible and if GDP is "crying wolf"- expose him and clear the air from his smoke.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 15, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> dude you're the funniest of them all. i could imagine you on all fours blowing the whole team. as moonshine said "whatever another company does has nothing to do with him and how he runs his company" so you say that to say what? that just because one of sub's strains hermies that multiple strains from rd has the right to do the same without no one saying anything about it. is that what you're saying?
> as for the price you would definitely expect much more, whether if you decide to buy them or not. he stated that the genetics was one of the detemining factor. if you watch bohdi latest drop and csg future drops you will see that he isn't the only one with them genes, so the reason for the high price was unjustifiable. i guess that's why a lot of stock is still available and JB is always doing promo's with rd stock. whether it be his or there's, you got to admit promo after promo raises some alarms.
> 
> RD MI the more you post the more i respect your hustle. at first i thought you were band wagon, but you have stood up not only for yourself and what for you believe but for rd as well. that doesn't take away the fact of what's going on now, but i just had to give respect where it's due. as you stated "you don't work for the company you're just a rep" and you have gone above and beyond to try to rectify the issue. i know that GDP is a rep for another company and you feel that he could possibly be bashing, but you have to admit that there is an issue and no one but you and a few lackies are here to see if it's credible or not.


you use a few sexual insults and somehow think this improves your ability to make a point. thus is not the case.. you simply unveil you stupidity to the masses. 

So, from reading your post your homophobic, have a problem with expensive beans 

and how is me comparing subcool and you comparing Bodhi any different? So, it's okay to compare on price but, not on so called testing....? most everything I have read from you is mindless banter complaining about one thing or another...


sad, very sad


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 15, 2012)

CharlieBud said:


> Perhaps, but they do have a website with contact info. I'm not sure this is actually their customer service line.


Correct. but I thought any of us from any company make s/n so we can be contacted easily, and speak directly w/ other people. It's cool like that...



CharlieBud said:


> Or maybe contact the company direct as you would expect someone with a problem with Grand Daddy XXXXX to do? Better then online tantrum making no one look good.


You know, I thought about that, but I had emailed them before when i first was interested in the seeds and never even got a "thanks for your interest..." email. So, I figured this was the best way. Plus I had seen Mrs RD had an acct.



Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> why should he have to do that when there's someone here that offers customer service here on riu? isn't that one of the reasons Mrs RD is here for? or is she here just to be hear and see how everyone on riu is doing?


That's really what I was thinking, stupid me I guess.



curious2garden said:


> I don't care if you bash them. The problem is you are doing it as an employee while on duty in your 'work uniform' for a competing company. This can open a can of worms for your employer.
> 
> I also respect your ethic in giving the disclaimer that you work for Ken's GDP. You are right it's important for people to know any possible source of bias so they can be objective. I am only suggesting that you create a second screen name that is your own private name and that you post your experiences under that screen name with a disclaimer. Something to the effect of:
> 
> ...


I totally understand and agree with you 100% I will do that. Just so there's fewer reasons for anyone to think i am malicious in my posting.

Alright, so this has grown fast... Let me say this. I never thought for ONE SECOND that I'd catch any heat for putting this thread up. I didn't think anyone would ever think i was trying to throw RD under the bus. I literally went into this with the best intention. Seriously, let's PLEASE go back and read my 1st few posts. I was friendly, totally up front, and never ASKED for anything but some answers. At this point, it's very clear LOTS of you think I have some bad intentions. That is not the case. Let me tell you, I would NEVER do anything that would compromise my word, my integrity, my ethics or ANYTHING that gives GDP a bad name. 
I have been rude in my own GDP thread and realized how dumb, unnecessary, and rude some of the things I said were. I still want to grow RD, I have scotts and venom going. I would STILL take any hard earned money of mine and invest in any GTH x's or (IF AVAILABLE) Doc's OG. I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH RD!!! Been begging thadocta to come kick it since I met him at the LA cup. I'd love to show him my plants personally or your other WA state rep. COME OVER!!!

With that said, can we please focus on the issue. I would never make something like this up... WORDS are powerful over the internet. I WOULD NEVER WISH FAILURE ON ANY COMPANY.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 15, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> you use a few sexual insults and somehow think this improves your ability to make a point. thus is not the case.. you simply unveil you stupidity to the masses.
> 
> So, from reading your post your homophobic, have a problem with expensive beans
> 
> ...


yeah i would figure you would say something like that, what else would you expect from a lame. as for me being homophobic, that is far from bieng the case. i just know a homo when i see one, that's all.
i find it funny for someone to not know some one ever in their life to just come out of no where and say im representing that person without ever seeing or hearing, let alone knowing anything about them. but then there's you. i notice that anyone that questions rd you are there calling them a hater or troll, why is that? is there something we don't know that you know? have you seen any test report or grow logs that no else has seen? or are you just d*ck riding without a cause. you remind me of someone that never stands up for them self but always back someone else up from a distance. does that sound familiar.
as for my banter, you can check all post in regards to the thread, they all line up with what i say, never the opposite. i said i purchase beans and i don't regret it. i said moonshine was cool until proven otherwise, which he showed he wasn't. i talked about you and others in regards to band wagon, i still do. so everything i am saying is still holding true to what i post and continue to post.
also what i said about you comparing sub's to rd i was being facetious. if you can read and follow context you will see i was quoting msm when he clearly stated that what he do what his company has nothing to do with anybody else's company, but here you are doing the total opposite. if you are representing him don't go against what he believe's in, it defeats the purpose of being a follower, stupid.
and why would you compare him to sub or sub's work. all it tells me is that you identify something in regards to the two and is trying to cover something up by not making any sense. if anything you need to double check what you post and try to remain consistent, that's the least you can do.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 15, 2012)

not to get off topic but i also notice that ever since i started posting my non-sense in these rd threads my profile views has sky rocketed. i wonder why or who for that matter is checking up on me? could it be them phantom test growers? i hope not, i would like to think others are taking notice to the common sense i am dropping on you band wagon, drop to you knees and spank me please followers.

sad, very sad.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 15, 2012)

I agree with arguments from both sides but I think people need to put down the pitchforks, and I think the "reps" need to realize they are reps. Last time RD was AWOL, they were traveling w/ little internet access, and everyone went insane. Once MrsRD returned everyone was in love again. Be patient! For the most part this should have been handled through PM or email. Why all the drama?


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 15, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> yeah i would figure you would say something like that, what else would you expect from a lame. as for me being homophobic, that is far from bieng the case. i just know a homo when i see one, that's all.
> i find it funny for someone to not know some one ever in their life to just come out of no where and say im representing that person without ever seeing or hearing, let alone knowing anything about them. but then there's you. i notice that anyone that questions rd you are there calling them a hater or troll, why is that? is there something we don't know that you know? have you seen any test report or grow logs that no else has seen? or are you just d*ck riding without a cause. you remind me of someone that never stands up for them self but always back someone else up from a distance. does that sound familiar.
> as for my banter, you can check all post in regards to the thread, they all line up with what i say, never the opposite. i said i purchase beans and i don't regret it. i said moonshine was cool until proven otherwise, which he showed he wasn't. i talked about you and others in regards to band wagon, i still do. so everything i am saying is still holding true to what i post and continue to post.
> also what i said about you comparing sub's to rd i was being facetious. if you can read and follow context you will see i was quoting msm when he clearly stated that what he do what his company has nothing to do with anybody else's company, but here you are doing the total opposite. if you are representing him don't go against what he believe's in, it defeats the purpose of being a follower, stupid.
> and why would you compare him to sub or sub's work. all it tells me is that you identify something in regards to the two and is trying to cover something up by not making any sense. if anything you need to double check what you post and try to remain consistent, that's the least you can do.


internet tough guy at it's best. 

Stand up for myself? we fucking kidding....? it's the internet you simpleton. Who the fuck is coming to get me? what are you looking for street credit,along with grow reports now... 

and were did I agree with anything Moonshine said? show my post stating such things... if you look at RDMI profile it is completly opposite from what your saying as I hate rude fucking people such as your self. who can't get anything across to anyone unless there is some kind of moronic slander attached.. 

your acting like I'm a SOLO act with beans . I have more seeds from Bodhi then I have of RD 

maybe you can help me find these 1,000 of posts where I'm bashing people...


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 16, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> I agree with arguments from both sides but I think people need to put down the pitchforks, and I think the "reps" need to realize they are reps. Last time RD was AWOL, they were traveling w/ little internet access, and everyone went insane. Once MrsRD returned everyone was in love again. Be patient! For the most part this should have been handled through PM or email. Why all the drama?


If you re-read my initial thread posting, there's nothing but love for RD. Soon as people started hating on RDMI or RD itself, he got a little defensive and I in return made some really negative comments that I actually deleted. I never wanted a SLAM thread on RD. I keep saying that, and will continue to. I will buy more of their gear and continue with my grow journals of Scott's OG and the Venom OG hopefully with stellar results.

Just so you all know, I'm no newb. I can grow some decent pot...
















THIS THREAD NEEDED SOME COLOR ANYWAY!!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 16, 2012)

I wonder why the Ms. hasn't chimed in on this thread yet. She's been here since the thread started. Is she avoiding it? She can get on the other thread and spread drop dates, I wonder why there is no interest in GDP's problem.


----------



## gladstoned (May 16, 2012)

Well that was kinda confusing GDP-rep. I am willing to bet a pack of beans that your chances of becoming a RD rep have become smaller since the creation of this thread. lol I doubt the RD crew is gonna hang out with you and check out your hermie plants. If you don't give a fuck and plan on buying more hermie seeds, then what the fuck are we doing here? If GDP seeds hermie would you care? This massive back peddling has me saying WTF? I don't think you were rude, I think many fans of RD jumped your ass and tried turning this on you, BUT if this happened as it is stated then why in the fuck would be a bigger fan than ever? Not being a dick, just trying to wrap my head around this shit.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 16, 2012)

If you got those seeds at the cup, I think she said they came from a different supplier. All the seeds now are from a global supplier or something like that. I'm pretty sure the seeds from the cup are not what people are buying now. I mean the genetics are the same but the people supplying the seeds are not. She also talked about sister companies, it's all very confusing to me and I dont understand all the details.

I'm really shocked to see a non feminized strain hermie. Honestly time is going to tell us what's going on. If everyone that popped 501st gets hermies, then they simply were not tested or not tested enough. If there are no hermies then people are going to look at user error. Hermies are the reason I don't pop Cali Connection seeds. This thread has been going on long enough and I'm waiting to see Mrs. Dankness response. Anyone else running 501st without hermies?


----------



## gladstoned (May 16, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Hermies are the reason I don't pop Cali Connection seeds. This thread has been going on long enough and I'm waiting to see Mrs. Dankness response. Anyone else running 501st without hermies?


See for me, Swerve being a total cock-sucker to anyone that got upset about his fucked up hermies is why I do not buy any Cali Conn gear. If he apologized and said he fucked up, then fixed it, I wouldn't have any problems. But listening to that fucking moron makes me even avoid his good shit.
I respect the way Mrs. RD usually runs around here putting out fires and representing her company, she may be getting tired of it. lol.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 16, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> If you got those seeds at the cup, I think she said they came from a different supplier. All the seeds now are from a global supplier or something like that. I'm pretty sure the seeds from the cup are not what people are buying now. I mean the genetics are the same but the people supplying the seeds are not. She also talked about sister companies, it's all very confusing to me and I dont understand all the details.
> 
> I'm really shocked to see a non feminized strain hermie. Honestly time is going to tell us what's going on. If everyone that popped 501st gets hermies, then they simply were not tested or not tested enough. If there are no hermies then people are going to look at user error. Hermies are the reason I don't pop Cali Connection seeds. This thread has been going on long enough and I'm waiting to see Mrs. Dankness response. Anyone else running 501st without hermies?


Reg genetics herm too, you shouldn't be "shocked". I've seen TGA gear herm and I've read reports of others getting them too.


----------



## gladstoned (May 16, 2012)

Speaking of capt., swerve said he was full of shit and Capt. sticky had a whole page of picks! Then Swerve said the capt bought fake seeds cus of his packaging. A whole bunch of people jumped his ass for not knowing his own packaging. Then he just chose to ignore the rest of Capt. troubles and waited for him to leave. lol. Not the best of cust. service. roflmao.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 16, 2012)

And when I first approached swerve on his own site, I was very polite and then I was ignored. Then I post here and then here comes Swirl, spouting all kinds of ignorant shit. Half of it didn't make any sense.


----------



## TheChosen (May 16, 2012)

To GDPRep

Did you PM or email Mrs. RD or anyone from the RD crew prior to making this thread?


----------



## vertigo0007 (May 16, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> i didnt understand your post... *
> Totally not surprised. *
> was that directed at me or rd...??? *
> You obviously *
> ...


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 16, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Well that was kinda confusing GDP-rep. I am willing to bet a pack of beans that your chances of becoming a RD rep have become smaller since the creation of this thread. lol I doubt the RD crew is gonna hang out with you and check out your hermie plants. If you don't give a fuck and plan on buying more hermie seeds, then what the fuck are we doing here? If GDP seeds hermie would you care? This massive back peddling has me saying WTF? I don't think you were rude, I think many fans of RD jumped your ass and tried turning this on you, BUT if this happened as it is stated then why in the fuck would be a bigger fan than ever? Not being a dick, just trying to wrap my head around this shit.


I don't need another job "reppin" anyone. I'm not trying to confuse anyone. I'm being real. I care I got bad seeds, BUT until I can rule out ALL possibilities, I'm not turning my back on these guys. I just wish there was more of a presence from some of them.



vertigo0007 said:


> northwest.GDP.rep said:
> 
> 
> > i didnt understand your post... *
> ...


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 16, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> To GDPRep
> 
> Did you PM or email Mrs. RD or anyone from the RD crew prior to making this thread?


\

Yes I did.

From the time I first heard of "Rare Dankness" (while repping for NW-GDP) I contacted their website inquiring about seeds. I asked what it would take to get them in the Washington state medical clubs since there was zero presence I knew of.

I met the crew in LA at the cup, said hi, told them EXACTLY who I was, who I work with, all that. THEN, found thadocta on my MMJ site for NW patients. PM'd him saying hello, telling him EXACTLY who I am, plus my s.n is the same there. Asked for some Doc's OG... MULTIPLE TIMES I MIGHT ADD. 

ALSO, pm'd Mrs. RD, asking the same questions. Never got a response though. Might have even asked her to get her stuff in the clubs as well, and told her I have a lot of relationships with club owners and could get it in the clubs... My intentions were to have a local access point for some killer OG's. Plus GDP hasn't released quite the variety as of yet. We would love to though.

With all that said, I hope you can understand if I had ill intent, I probably would have gone into this as more of a "secret shopper" wouldn't you say? 
This has grown into a CSI investigation. It's all good. Got some herms. Not the 1st time, or last. (not implying from RD)


----------



## vertigo0007 (May 16, 2012)

Call the waaammbulance, GDP cut his vagina.

Thats because I typically refrain from doing anything other than observing. That is, until I see someone like you cunting off at the mouth.

You're transparent, drink some paint.


----------



## TheChosen (May 16, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> \
> 
> Yes I did.
> 
> ...


I should rephrase that, sorry.

Did you PM or E-mail Mrs. RD or anyone from the RD crew about your problems with the 501st OG prior to making this thread?


----------



## vertigo0007 (May 16, 2012)

He knew exactly what you meant, he's dancing around it like Michael flattley.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 16, 2012)

vertigo0007 said:


> Call the waaammbulance, GDP cut his vagina.
> 
> Thats because I typically refrain from doing anything other than observing. That is, until I see someone like you cunting off at the mouth.
> 
> You're transparent, drink some paint.


Cunting off at the mouth? What does that even man. Your the only GUY?? i've ever heard use that phrase. Like I said, I deleted my shit, why are you even bringing it up? Is this thread about my vocab or me badmouthing RD? No it's about herm genes that nobody has come and said shit about. Except little guys like yourself who sit behind screens talking shit, cause in reality, your pathetic, have no friends, and are proably a fat ass who watches porn all day in between talking shit on here.



TheChosen said:


> I should rephrase that, sorry.
> 
> Did you PM or E-mail Mrs. RD or anyone from the RD crew about your problems with the 501st OG prior to making this thread?


No I did not. I probably should have. 



vertigo0007 said:


> He knew exactly what you meant, he's dancing around it like Michael flattley.


Not familiar with Michael Flattley grey balls, but appreciate the reference. I'm not dancing around anything. I've stated my situation, got ZERO help from ANY RD staff, and have RD leg riders trying to tell me what's up. This is too funny now. 
THE ONLY PEOPLE DANCING AROUND ANYTHING IS THE ENTIRE RD CREW WHO HASN'T COME FORWARD. NOT ME.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 16, 2012)

vertigo0007 said:


> Call the waaammbulance, GDP cut his vagina.
> 
> Thats because I typically refrain from doing anything other than observing. That is, until I see someone like you cunting off at the mouth.
> 
> You're transparent, drink some paint.


you are too funny. i wouldn't be surprise if you turn out to be someone from out of rd's camp. you observed until you couldn't refrain yourself any longer but fail to take notice of the lack of response from the company that's in question? how convenient.
since you are clearly pro-rd, can you answer something that's plaque my mind this entire thread, why all this talk about GDP rep wanted to be a RD rep comes after the fact? the part i really can't figure out is, if one is trying to ruining my rep and is showing evidence of his claim, why wouldn't i put all out on the table and show why his claim in bogus? RD says GDP rep sent emails, pm's, texts etc begging to be a rd rep but has brought nothing or shown anything to prove what they say. could it be that GDP rep is telling the truth and all he was trying to do was get some rd genetics in his area and not trying to be an rd rep? makes you wonder don't it.
you have the Mrs til this day on riu answering a whole heap of questions that's really about nothing, put it out there that a rep is mad because he was turned down, but she can't find her way to this thread and prove what she said to be true. if you went that far as to letting people know that GDP is salty because he got turn down for repping rd, why not put it all out there and show us the evidence? just like the phantom test grows, it only exist between them, friends, and family.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 16, 2012)

See, there's the problem. I was never begging to work with them, never sent multiple emails, or pm's asking to be "a rep", and I don't have any of their phone #'s. 

I was never responded to about working with them, which I really don't remember other than asking for seeds in my area. ThaDocta's and my PM's were strictly strain based, not "can I work with you dude?"

Mrs RD never even sent me a PM back and I remember being really friendly, bs'ing bout the cup, again, not begging, or asking for a job.

So there is no way I could be bitter. For all I know, they were checking me out and would have let me work with them, if i HAD SO WANTED. Why would I assume they said NO, when they never did? Never heard anything. So... I guess I preemptively started hating and bashig just in case ANY of them wanted to go out of their way and get me the PACK OF SEEDS I HAVE BEEN BEGGING FOR... THATS IT, THE SEEDS I KEPT ASKING FOR... DOCS OG.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 16, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> See, there's the problem. I was never begging to work with them, never sent multiple emails, or pm's asking to be "a rep", and I don't have any of their phone #'s.
> 
> I was never responded to about working with them, which I really don't remember other than asking for seeds in my area. ThaDocta's and my PM's were strictly strain based, not "can I work with you dude?"
> 
> ...


See that's what i can't understand. why would you put out there that he's only sour because we declined his offer to work with us but don't show no effort in proving your statement. she goes all out to upload and post a few random pics for people to see but don't respond to a very pressing issue. msm post random pics up on the reg on icmag, but when you ask about grow/test reports and results from the logs you get called a hater/troll.

im really trying to make sense out of all of it, can someone help me?


----------



## TheChosen (May 16, 2012)

Ok, I honestly think that is part of the problem. I'm not one that has appreciation for telling people how they, should have, done things because I feel it's counterproductive to moving on and resolving issues. However in this case, I believe the way you went about could the reason for your lack of response from RD. 

Just looking at the title of this, it looks like a flame thread. If I put GDP: KENS KUSH HERMIES!!!!! I have a feeling that you would have asked me to PM you about this issue before taking it on a public forum. As of now, if someone googles Rare Dankness: 501st OG there is a very strong possibility they will find this thread which will most likely turn them off from purchasing. So just by creating a thread title like this, you have hurt RD's credibility as a source for quality genetics. Their quality is certainly most open for debate, as there is limited information about them but this thread does not debate anything. 

If you were questioning whether or not these are herms, you could have made a thread in the infirmary forum or general growing forum without stating what strain the seeds are. This way you could have input on if they are hermies, if force sexing them under 12-12 then putting them back to a full light schedule could cause hermies, and any other discussion about why this could have happened without seeming as if you are calling out RD. Once you confirmed they were herms, that is the point when I would have PM'ed Mrs. RD. I have talked to her before, and she is quick to respond. If you didn't find her response satisfactory, then I think it would be reasonable to start a thread detailing your experience. Hyopthetically if you contacted Mrs. RD personally, she might have gotten you replacements, you could have grown them out and things could have gone either way. From those replacements you could have gotten ten healthy plants to report back on and provide a positive review of your experience. Or you could have gotten ten more janky herms and report on that as well. We will not know now.

I don't believe that making a different account here would have changed anything. First it's against the TOU regardless of reason. Second at the end of they day you are still a rep for GDP, and people would hold that against you for calling out another company. I've read your posts on here and ICMag, most of everything you said seems reasonable and of an intelligible origin. But when average consumers such as myself see a thread titled this way, after no private communication was attempted, and the mention of trying to form some sort of business relationship to them, it does cast an imagine of ill intent. If RDMI posted a thread about problems with GDP seeds before contacting you, Ken, or someone I would be saying the same thing to him. 

This thread has brought out the RD haters, and the RD fans. Everyone has points that can held as true. I'm undecided. I've seen the work that Scott has done and that is what convinced me to buy the seeds I have. It's disheartening to see threads such as these, because it'd be a lie to admit it didn't make me question if my purchase was worth it. But this thread alone will not dictate my opinion on RD, I haven't formed one yet. I will let my own experience with the seeds decide that when the time comes to pop some. Just as my opinion will be formed of GDP when I pop my GDP beans.


----------



## althor (May 16, 2012)

One thing I see for certain when it comes to "proof" RD has none.
More strains than you can keep up with and nothing on any of them.

Any person with a male can replicate exactly what RD is doing, just let it go wild, seed up abunch of your females and then slap a name on the seeds and call yourself a breeder. Even better a "breeder's breeder" since you get to go through the 100s of phenos to find the one you really like..


----------



## iNUPE (May 16, 2012)

got to 5 pages.. turned into a cat fight


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 16, 2012)

althor said:


> One thing I see for certain when it comes to "proof" RD has none.
> More strains than you can keep up with and nothing on any of them.


^You see that right there is what this thread truly is all about. I personally don't give a shit what GDP Rep's agenda is, or whose rep should've contacted whom first... seriously nobody fucking cares. What everybody does want to know however is how this little unknown company out of Colorado can literally just spring up out of nowhere overnight with _sixty_(?!?) something or whatever the number "strains" and yet still has virtually no visual proof or documentation to go along with a majority of them??
People are watching RD very closely, believe you me. The math and time involved simply don't add up here. What all of the signs do suggest however is that the company has a collection or at least access to some very elite cuts, yes, but then simply pollinated on blast nearly everything with just two (and what are looking to be possibly unstable) males - the RD#1 and Nevilles Wreck if I'm not mistaken - and then rushed all of the ensuing F1 seeds quickly onto market fresh on the heels of their first, and very much publicized, Cannabis Cup "upset" win. 

Kind of makes you wonder...


*whistles*


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 16, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Ok, I honestly think that is part of the problem. I'm not one that has appreciation for telling people how they, should have, done things because I feel it's counterproductive to moving on and resolving issues. However in this case, I believe the way you went about could the reason for your lack of response from RD.
> *Okay, I guess I agree with that.*
> 
> Just looking at the title of this, it looks like a flame thread. If I put GDP: KENS KUSH HERMIES!!!!! I have a feeling that you would have asked me to PM you about this issue before taking it on a public forum. As of now, if someone googles Rare Dankness: 501st OG there is a very strong possibility they will find this thread which will most likely turn them off from purchasing. So just by creating a thread title like this, you have hurt RD's credibility as a source for quality genetics. Their quality is certainly most open for debate, as there is limited information about them but this thread does not debate anything.
> ...


*I totally agree... I said I have two of their other strains running now. I will be buying more I'm sure. This incident alone IS NOT enough to call their strains garbage, or imply bad breeding. This very well could be my fault. I HONESTLY had never done this before, where I put the seedlings in flower to force then back to 24 hr. schedule. I had read that It's a safe way to find out quick, so you could then take clones. I am not here stating that I couldn't have possibly played a role.
*
_*So Mrs. RD, Scott, someone... even RDMI is missing now... what's the deal? I just want to hear it from the horses mouth.
*_
_*I'm about done with this thread though. I'll just have it closed... I've said what I wanted to say, explained myself the best way I know how, was polite (mostly), and have been patient. This is a very poor example of how these forums are supposed to work. Almost EVERY seed company has an online presence, wants to hear from fans/customers alike and enjoy any and all feedback. Negativity is rampant on the internet, even more among rival seed companies/breeders. GDP and RD are in no way in competition to one another nor a rival to one another. We are based out of two completely different states where we offer high quality meds to our patients. AND that's where it started. We never planned to be some huge seed company, they were available at shows and to patients only. Plus WE only have 2 strains right now. None that are the same as RD. We do have our "Kens Kush" though. Not a pure OG by any means.*_


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 16, 2012)

How can you just pollen chuck and end up with 25% THC? You cant! Now as far as being stable, I'm not sure. Let me grow out 5 of their strains, then I will tell you. I have 3 going and I'm about to pop long peaks blue and GTH#2.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 16, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> How can you just pollen chuck and end up with 25% THC? You cant! Now as far as being stable, I'm not sure. Let me grow out 5 of their strains, then I will tell you. I have 3 going and I'm about to pop long peaks blue and GTH#2.


How do you know the pheno that tested that high is even obtainable in a single pack of their beans? You don't! Those tests come out different at every other lab so I take those numbers with a grain of salt anyway.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 16, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> How can you just pollen chuck and end up with 25% THC? You cant! Now as far as being stable, I'm not sure. Let me grow out 5 of their strains, then I will tell you. I have 3 going and I'm about to pop long peaks blue and GTH#2.


this is what i've been saying the whole time, riu members will fall for anything that sounds good. go to the farm and look under rd forum. you will see someone posted the results from that test and it clearly shows that the actual thc was only at 16.43% and the thca was at 9% making it a total of 25%+. from my understanding thca doesn't count do to the fact it's not active.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 16, 2012)

hello everyone... here i go.
I haven't responded before because
1. i am a very rational person. I will not ever just jump on a thread and bad mouth, damage, upset, ect, ect another person.
2. I wanted to really think about how to respond, get more info and do some research and make sure all the personal people I know had no issues.
3. My first thought was what a malicious ,bold thead or someone very young that posted it. But I wanted to see how it played out a while and not jump to conclusions.
From the title to the way it was handled The thread was put up to get attention and it did..

As most of you know that there are 3 types of herms cannabis growers deal with. 
1. A true Herm., like the THAI strains. Where you have bananas all over , evenly distributed. 
2. A early flower herm, which will show up in the first 15-25 days of flower, .. where a few show up on the base stem .Mainly light issues, flipping a plant back and forth between veg and flower, overloading phosphorus, or hard PH swing. You might see it once and never see it again. ie... CHEM D, East Coast Sour Diesel
3. The late flower herm presents it self on the very end of the calyx of the bud. Also a stress induced herm.. plant not getting enough nitrogen, bad flush, over flowering, ... some strain will all always to it.. ie....Original New York City Diesel, Head band

EVERY cannabis strain can and will herm if not in it's proper dialed in enviroment. 

So after taking my time, seeing the pics, I believe we are seeing herm definition #2

You should not ever force your plants, unless you have to... 

That is my trueful aswer. I'm not going to argue, fight , or back lash anyone. and yes it could have been handled better from the start on a business level.

This 501st has been grown and produced for sale for Southwest Alternative disp. , River Rock, Cherry Co. With n*o *issues


I hope GDP the best, hold no ill will and everyone else who has defended RD , it's ok. This is business. 
GDP is welcome to contact me if he has any other questions or comments, he can PM me. I will not be back on this thread.

But I will clear up other things:

there is NO ERIK at RD

THA DOCTA does not work for RD.. he was a "friend" at the LA show... so if you are contacting him, your wasting your time.

If i did not respond to emails, it means no disrect.. I did not get some emails during the Feb/march months and have since switch servers.

and to JJFOURTWENTY if i am correct, you are the same JJ from the OVERGROW days... where moonshine had his forums until it's demise and IC took it's place
and should know that MOONSHINE has been breeding since the late 1990's. 
Now if we would have released these under the MOONSHINE SEEDS Co (still up on ICMAG) you wouldn't and couldn't *continue *to bitch and moan anout RD being a new company. Some of the strains have been in his collection since 2003, only release to friends(underground breeders) but now he's putting them into production. 
So I'll explain it to you as I would a 6 year old.. ALL WE DID WAS RENAME THE COMPANY NAME. That's it. 
It's like the MGM Studios Theme park in Florida changing their name to Disney Hollywood Studios.. Disney Always owned the theme park , the same rides, same company, just CHANGED THE NAME. 


Hope this clears up the issues. 
Mrs. Rare Dankness


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 16, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Do you feel these seeds were tested?


Tested where? Any online grows/test threads. I see a ton of F1 crosses RD is releasing but zero test threads. 
One of the reasons I support the Breeders I do is the documented threads posted online with photos showing results of different phenos so the grower knows what he is getting into. 
Of course after having some experience I like dabbling with and growing some of the unreleased untested gear too.. but I don't pay $80 a pack for that stuff.

I probably would have purchased a few RD packs had the company released and published test data and documented results online. Really hoping this company isn't releasing all mostly all untested F1s at our expense. To say a dispensory tests it.. well anyone can say that. Where's the photos/threads? Why isn't this information made public since you claim there are zero issues?


----------



## blissfest (May 16, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> hello everyone... here i go.
> I haven't responded before because
> 1. i am a very rational person. I will not ever just jump on a thread and bad mouth, damage, upset, ect, ect another person.
> 2. I wanted to really think about how to respond, get more info and do some research and make sure all the personal people I know had no issues.
> ...


That is bullshit, Moonshine didn't have 90% of these strains two years ago, go to ICmag and read up


----------



## blissfest (May 16, 2012)

I would bet Moonshine made atleast 80% of his strains that are listed for sale, in 1-2 runs in the last 1-2 years.

Go read his threads on ICmag, he mentions nothing of these strains years ago?

He pollen chucked a shitload of elites, they are ALL F1's and never worked.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 16, 2012)

blissfest said:


> That is bullshit, Moonshine didn't have 90% of these strains two years ago, go to ICmag and read up


good point. if i am not mistaken, he said he was down and out until someone gave him an og or two to get back on his feet.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 17, 2012)

Wait? Faceoff OG was not released until 2010, HellsAngel OG was released in 2009, Skywalker was released in late 2009 or early 2010. That doesn't make sense because these strains weren't released until a few years ago. RD started selling these in 2011. That means he had about one to two years to perfect these. Just saying.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 17, 2012)

wow the disinformation keeps flying. gotta love RIU. lol.


----------



## althor (May 17, 2012)

Im just going to point out the obvious.. This guy has been breeding since the 90s, 30 years and we have no documentation on his strains? LAUGH, the bullshit is overflowing. I decided to create my own strain awhile back and I am documenting every step of the way. Thats how I ensure its going to turn out the way I want it to be...

Is Hazeygrapes involved in RD?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 17, 2012)

WOW... RD through Seed Depot is now offering a *Pre-Order Special* of their overhyped and untested OG crosses!!!

---------------------> http://forum.theseeddepot.com/showthread.php?585-Exclusive-Rare-Danknes-OG-drop-date-SPECIAL!!! <--------------------
_
aaaaannnnnddd_ for only $481.39?!? Be sure to jump on this RIU seed collectors!!


Nightmarecreature, SketchyGrower ^^ have you guys seen this yet??


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 17, 2012)

you really seem to care about how others spend money...


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 17, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> WOW... RD through Seed Depot is now offering a *Pre-Order Special* of their overhyped and untested OG crosses!!!
> 
> ---------------------> http://forum.theseeddepot.com/showthread.php?585-Exclusive-Rare-Danknes-OG-drop-date-SPECIAL!!! <--------------------
> _
> ...


I saw that, probably wouldve been ALL OVER IT, then this happened. Plus, to be honest. Way too many companies out there with excellent customer service, w/o reps who just talk shit, and point fingers... I'll stick to CGS, and others.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 17, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> WOW... RD through Seed Depot is now offering a *Pre-Order Special* of their overhyped and untested OG crosses!!!
> 
> ---------------------> http://forum.theseeddepot.com/showthread.php?585-Exclusive-Rare-Danknes-OG-drop-date-SPECIAL!!! <--------------------
> _
> ...


Yes, I did but I'm not interested. I bought 6 packs of RD gear and I have enough now. I don't mind spending money and testing gear out. It's part of the fun. If I was growing for profit, I'd stick to large yeilding proven strains. I already found one good looking pheno. RD is not the only company I'm testing out. I have Gage Green Genetics Grape Stomper and I also wanted to try out House of Funk but I'm out of luck. Most people wait for others to grow the strains out, when they are good they copy them. How many people here have actually smoked RD gear? I bet next to none. Their stuff is great, top shelf and dank. If they would have started up in Cali, then you would have seen grow logs and testing. The testing should have been done outside of friends and growers who dont document, that was a mistake. No one knows what pheno's to look for. They really should have waited till everything was documented and posted on it. I really dont mind but half the people do.
Are these seeds F1's or is this hear say?


One thing that concerns me is I have been told alot, is while the RD bud is really good and dank, people are finding a seed or two in their bud. I have heard this from mutiple people. The RD bud that I tried did not.


----------



## vertigo0007 (May 27, 2012)

Wha wha what? I'm so shocked no one paid any attention to him clearly admitting it was his fault, after tooting his horn about how good he is.


----------



## IVIars (May 27, 2012)

I've put two 6" clones of Chiesel and dj shorts bb outside beginning of march in Colorado. They went from 24hrs of light to 12hrs, snowed on twice, and had no hermie issues when I harvested in October.


----------



## kermit2692 (May 29, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> ...for a gardener, my nails are PRETTY damn clean!!!
> 
> After uploading, and trying to see the males, it's hard, but you can tell something other than a calyx is there.


haha i clicked a pic and was gonna go and give you shit for biting your cuticles like i do, so thought it was funny you posted about your nails too...your fingers really stand out in the pic lmao.....so ive never force flowered but im gonna throw the idea out there that maybe this strain reacted poorly to the stress of being forced then put back into veg?? just an idea as i said i dont ever force flower


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 30, 2012)

So here's a litttle update... 
This is ALL I'm gonna write, you guys make your own decisions. I can't seem to have an opinion, without being bashed for being a rep with ill intentions... BUT WHATEVER. I'm not mad. I look forward to seeing the RD crew here shortly in Richmond. 

So, tossed out the 501st plants that auto hermed, now I think I'm throwing out my VENOM AND SCOTTS OG AS WELL. Everything is autoflowering on me under 24 hrs light. They ALL are shooting 1-3 bladed leaves and forming calyxes everywhere.

Maybe it's my fault for force-sexing them, but that's been done for years, with MANY strains, and they never did this... So, with that said, 3 $80 packs of RARE DANKNESS SEEDS TRASHED!!!!

HOPE THIS DOESN'T HAPPEN TO THE REST OF YOU.

BUT DONT FORGET THIS IS ALL MY FAULT, SOLITARY INCIDENT, RD IS THE SHIT....


----------



## CharlieBud (May 30, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> So here's a litttle update...
> This is ALL I'm gonna write, you guys make your own decisions. I can't seem to have an opinion, without being bashed for being a rep with ill intentions... BUT WHATEVER. I'm not mad. I look forward to seeing the RD crew here shortly in Richmond.
> 
> So, tossed out the 501st plants that auto hermed, now I think I'm throwing out my VENOM AND SCOTTS OG AS WELL. Everything is autoflowering on me under 24 hrs light. They ALL are shooting 1-3 bladed leaves and forming calyxes everywhere.
> ...


Thanks for coming back to update! Seems like it would be simple for RD or anyone else with the genetics handy to duplicate or not. Personally, I haven't read enough RD feedback to know if this is grower error or not. What I do know, is if it was REALLY hermie prone and throwing out sausage regularly, there would be more then just this one report.


----------



## gladstoned (May 30, 2012)

It feels like you were making a big deal, then it wasn't a big deal, then it was probably your fault and you still can't wait to buy more gear, now it's all garbage and fuck them again. 
Maybe that is just how I followed it and maybe I should read it again. Whole fucking thread has been odd. And I do not think very many people made issue of you being a rep. It was mentioned and a few may have issue, but I don't think that has much to do with weirdness.


----------



## blissfest (May 30, 2012)

CharlieBud said:


> Thanks for coming back to update! Seems like it would be simple for RD or anyone else with the genetics handy to duplicate or not. Personally, I haven't read enough RD feedback to know if this is grower error or not. What I do know, is if it was REALLY hermie prone and throwing out sausage regularly, there would be more then just this one report.


But there isn't "ANY" reports, good or bad.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 30, 2012)

Nothing on any of the strains anywhere! Except what RD wants you to know.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 30, 2012)

well, It can't stay that way for to much longer... I doubt that if this is common and threw out the whole Genetic line RD carries it can stay silent for long at all if so, I'm thinking these threads will start sprouting up very often and soon.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (May 30, 2012)

CharlieBud said:


> Thanks for coming back to update! Seems like it would be simple for RD or anyone else with the genetics handy to duplicate or not. Personally, I haven't read enough RD feedback to know if this is grower error or not. What I do know, is if it was REALLY hermie prone and throwing out sausage regularly, there would be more then just this one report.


I agree. I said it from the first time till now. I could have caused it, but it is just a weird incident, because this isn't the first time.



gladstoned said:


> It feels like you were making a big deal, then it wasn't a big deal, then it was probably your fault and you still can't wait to buy more gear, now it's all garbage and fuck them again.
> Maybe that is just how I followed it and maybe I should read it again. Whole fucking thread has been odd. And I do not think very many people made issue of you being a rep. It was mentioned and a few may have issue, but I don't think that has much to do with weirdness.


Well, each person may interpret it differently. I was a lil sore. I'm over it, they are just seeds. It's not like I ruined my garden over this. I tested them out, I didn't really like the results that much. This is my experience. May be different with others. Hope it is. I WILL buy more gear. Never said RD as a company was GARBAGE. I said I threw out all my plants from seed. Those are "garbage" literally. I am sure they have amazing genetics, but for some reason, I'm having a little bit of an issue.


----------



## CharlieBud (May 30, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Nothing on any of the strains anywhere! Except what RD wants you to know.


And before the Internet and forums no one grew cannabis.


----------



## kermit2692 (May 30, 2012)

your comment makes no sense...even with sarcasm


----------



## CharlieBud (May 30, 2012)

kermit2692 said:


> your comment makes no sense...even with sarcasm


The only things happening in the world are not documented online in grow journals for everyone to see. Stuff happened before that was possible too.


----------



## kermit2692 (May 30, 2012)

i still dont see how that fact is relevant to him saying you cant find info on rd runs online ..(insert deleted smiley of devil smiling(why would they delete that!)) just bein devils advocate man


----------



## gladstoned (May 30, 2012)

If Rare Dankness did not see the importance of the internet before, well they do know cuz mrs. RD and Rd-mi are here full time, and that is to represent RD, not hang out. If their seeds hermie it will be pretty fucking difficult to hide cuz I think they managed to sell a few seed packs. How in the hell would you get a plant on the cover of high times and then it's shit. That is like finding out Playmate of the year is a tranny, what the fuck?


----------



## kermit2692 (May 30, 2012)

well idk i agree with u they have to sell quite a few packs so im sure the reports will come in but money makes the world go around im sure with a nice pic you can pay your way onto the cover of high times just like you can buy the cannabis cup


----------



## CharlieBud (May 31, 2012)

kermit2692 said:


> well idk i agree with u they have to sell quite a few packs so im sure the reports will come in but money makes the world go around im sure with a nice pic you can pay your way onto the cover of high times just like you can buy the cannabis cup


And you think a small breeding company from CO is going to go this route? I mean, certainly if it was common it would be "auctioned off" and the bribes would be quite high. I would expect those big name breeders with long standing revenue streams would take advantage of that and lock out the little guy. No one likes up and coming competition. 

One would also have to believe that the cost of such rigging of covers and cups would be recouped before it was found out it was hype. Another questionable business strategy. It seems to me, unless there was some serious Colorado lobbying at the cup and such, that they one despite any favoritism and cronyism. But, I know that totally opposite the fun conspiracy theories.

P.S. I heard that the Illuminati control High Times Magazine.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 31, 2012)

CharlieBud said:


> And you think a small breeding company from CO is going to go this route? I mean, certainly if it was common it would be "auctioned off" and the bribes would be quite high. I would expect those big name breeders with long standing revenue streams would take advantage of that and lock out the little guy. No one likes up and coming competition.
> 
> One would also have to believe that the cost of such rigging of covers and cups would be recouped before it was found out it was hype. Another questionable business strategy. It seems to me, unless there was some serious Colorado lobbying at the cup and such, that they one despite any favoritism and cronyism. But, I know that totally opposite the fun conspiracy theories.
> 
> P.S. I heard that the Illuminati control High Times Magazine.


It's one magazine cover for one month. I don't see how buying it could be that far fetched. The cannabis cup has been proven unfair already before. It's not like High Times has a squeaky clean reputation. I'm sure High Times just like Chase bank and McDonalds, has their own version of the Illuminati on a smaller scale. Do you always have to end your posts with some over exaggerated statement? 
Another post you sarcastically mentioned people didn't grow cannabis before the internet, in the defense of RD and the lack of grow reports. This isn't 1997 anymore, and it's been a loooong time since the internet has been a new thing. No reason why information like test grows shouldn't be available this day in age, especially from a company hyping up and charging good money for seeds.


----------



## ChronicClouds (May 31, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> What's up guys. Wanted to find out who is growing these so far, and who else has solid hermies?
> 
> I REALLY looked forward to these seeds. Skywalker is a favorite of mine. VERY disappointed to find solid herms in VEG!!!
> Here's the lowdown...
> ...


Sorry to hear man. RD = Rarely Dankness. They never tested their seeds.....ever. How do I know, well lets just say moonshine haze is a bagseed from amnesia haze he got, so they're fake seeds, he can never replicate the 'winner' without crossing it out to a different strain. and trust me IMO this company is nothing but clowns, don't fall for the hype, and plan on planting over 100 seeds to find a stable keeper. also why is everything crossed with a trainwreck bubba haze? 12+ weeks on most strains and people wonder why his seeds aren't stable with 7 crosses on one plant.


----------



## ChronicClouds (May 31, 2012)

CharlieBud said:


> And you think a small breeding company from CO is going to go this route? I mean, certainly if it was common it would be "auctioned off" and the bribes would be quite high. I would expect those big name breeders with long standing revenue streams would take advantage of that and lock out the little guy. No one likes up and coming competition.
> 
> One would also have to believe that the cost of such rigging of covers and cups would be recouped before it was found out it was hype. Another questionable business strategy. It seems to me, unless there was some serious Colorado lobbying at the cup and such, that they one despite any favoritism and cronyism. But, I know that totally opposite the fun conspiracy theories.
> 
> P.S. I heard that the Illuminati control High Times Magazine.


you are clueless. Yes indeed the cups are bought! Just ask the owners of shops out here that won the HT Medical Cup in Denver. and RD is now a spanish company you moron. In fact unless he owns a dispense and a facility he can't sell seeds in any dispense out here anymore. Also HT is nothing but a bunch of coke heads lol. literally.


----------



## blissfest (May 31, 2012)

Internet Weed forums make or break breeders. 

Good reports, they become successful, bad reports they go bankrupt.


----------



## CharlieBud (May 31, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> It's one magazine cover for one month. I don't see how buying it could be that far fetched. The cannabis cup has been proven unfair already before. It's not like High Times has a squeaky clean reputation. I'm sure High Times just like Chase bank and McDonalds, has their own version of the Illuminati on a smaller scale. Do you always have to end your posts with some over exaggerated statement?
> Another post you sarcastically mentioned people didn't grow cannabis before the internet, in the defense of RD and the lack of grow reports. This isn't 1997 anymore, and it's been a loooong time since the internet has been a new thing. No reason why information like test grows shouldn't be available this day in age, especially from a company hyping up and charging good money for seeds.



Right, its not 1997 and marijuana is still illegal in most countries with active law enforcement efforts. It is ridiculous to assume that everyone puts stuff online. Maybe the "Facebook Generation" is happy to have stalkers and LEO investigating their business by putting it all online. 

I'm not saying its not in the best interest of any company selling something to have product test reports and reviews available. I'm just fed up with the crowd who believes if its not online it must not exist, especially in the context of demanding proof of violating the law via photo documentation. The fact that this is RD we are using as an example has nothing to do with it.


----------



## CharlieBud (May 31, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> you are clueless. Yes indeed the cups are bought! Just ask the owners of shops out here that won the HT Medical Cup in Denver. and RD is now a spanish company you moron. In fact unless he owns a dispense and a facility he can't sell seeds in any dispense out here anymore. Also HT is nothing but a bunch of coke heads lol. literally.



Name calling totally makes your point. Perhaps you can open your mouth and yell "moron" at me while swallowing a big steaming shit from your ass like you spew from your mouth. Please tell your mom thanks for last night, we will try and make less noise next time.


----------



## blissfest (May 31, 2012)

CharlieBud said:


> Right, its not 1997 and marijuana is still illegal in most countries with active law enforcement efforts. It is ridiculous to assume that everyone puts stuff online. Maybe the "Facebook Generation" is happy to have stalkers and LEO investigating their business by putting it all online.
> 
> I'm not saying its not in the best interest of any company selling something to have product test reports and reviews available. I'm just fed up with the crowd who believes if its not online it must not exist, especially in the context of demanding proof of violating the law via photo documentation. The fact that this is RD we are using as an example has nothing to do with it.


Listen Chief, RD's beans are untested, they can not tell you what phenos you will find, cause they dont know


----------



## CharlieBud (May 31, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Listen Chief, RD's beans are untested, they can not tell you what phenos you will find, cause they dont know



EVEN if everything you said was true, my point still stands. The world existed before Al Gore invented the Internet and not everything is found there (although the gov is trying damn hard).


----------



## kermit2692 (May 31, 2012)

ok noone ever said if it isnt online it doesnt exist we are saying if it isnt online we cant properly review the product before buying it and so many of us would just rather wait until we hear from someone else VIA ONLINE!!! we dont care if some mountain man with no internet is growing rd because we cant find info on that...your point is still irrelevant mr 152 posts and anyway al gore didnt invent the internet...you sound like a very ignorant old man, sorry i tried to be nice but your posts are rediculous and off topic


----------



## kermit2692 (May 31, 2012)

CharlieBud said:


> And you think a small breeding company from CO is going to go this route? I mean, certainly if it was common it would be "auctioned off" and the bribes would be quite high. I would expect those big name breeders with long standing revenue streams would take advantage of that and lock out the little guy. No one likes up and coming competition.
> 
> One would also have to believe that the cost of such rigging of covers and cups would be recouped before it was found out it was hype. Another questionable business strategy. It seems to me, unless there was some serious Colorado lobbying at the cup and such, that they one despite any favoritism and cronyism. But, I know that totally opposite the fun conspiracy theories.
> 
> P.S. I heard that the Illuminati control High Times Magazine.


uh also ya to this too...ofcourse ANY company big or small can pay to put their plant on a cover...you are so naive dude you wont make it long on this site....what do you think high times is, a publication, how do publications make money, advertisements..and its not like high times is incredibly huge im sure a small company in colorado could afford to pay for that type of advertisement...im in no way saying rd paid for this spot just saying it could happen , i also never said any company from colorado paid to win the cup i only said ppl do pay to win it..namely greenhouse their was a big controversy with arjan paying off judges if i remember correctly(which are employees of high times and chosen by high times i believe someone other than charlie correct me if im wrong)...with that im done talking to you someone else will surely take up my standpoint on many threads in the future where im sure you will piss ppl off


----------



## boneheadbob (May 31, 2012)

CharlieBud said:


> And you think a small breeding company from CO is going to go this route? .
> 
> .


You are a T ball player, son. You are out of your league.

Someone associated with RD has deep pockets. How did RD go bigtime with things like the 1,000? plant grow he brags about. Not only does he brag about having a huge disp grow but he brags about how he has outgrown that and little people come to him wanting to throw money at him because nobody can do what he does.

People that talk like that are always being manipulated by bigger fish, but I got off track explaining to you how little you know.

Someone else with deep pockets is backing rd and that someone paid for the HT cover if the cover was bought.


----------



## CharlieBud (May 31, 2012)

kermit2692 said:


> you are so naive dude you wont make it long on this site....


Oh noes! I will not make it on internetz forums. ROFLMAO


----------



## CharlieBud (May 31, 2012)

kermit2692 said:


> ok noone ever said if it isnt online it doesnt exist we are saying if it isnt online we cant properly review the product before buying it and so many of us would just rather wait until we hear from someone else VIA ONLINE!!! we dont care if some mountain man with no internet is growing rd because we cant find info on that...your point is still irrelevant mr 152 posts and anyway al gore didnt invent the internet...you sound like a very ignorant old man, sorry i tried to be nice but your posts are rediculous and off topic


And your feet smell. WTF is wrong with you people and the need to attack people who disagree with you? Didn't mommy love you?

Its too bad, because I totally agree that it is in their best interests in promoting their product any way they can. Then again, how many of those Boeing 777 test flight videos and data were made available. If you don't think the genetics are good, don't buy them. I just don't understand attacking for lack of info, that's a reason not to buy, not to harass. I mean, who is anyone here to DEMAND information and berate someone for not providing it? If you not happy with answers, don't buy. Do you berate store clerks unable to answer questions, or do you move on?


----------



## CharlieBud (May 31, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> You are a T ball player, son. You are out of your league.
> 
> Someone associated with RD has deep pockets. How did RD go bigtime with things like the 1,000? plant grow he brags about. Not only does he brag about having a huge disp grow but he brags about how he has outgrown that and little people come to him wanting to throw money at him because nobody can do what he does.
> 
> ...


I don't know any of these people, nor do I understand the CO MMJ requirements and practices, but here is what I have gathered about his grow. MS talked about the grow he had in a shared facility in a way I'm not even sure it was his vs. him managing someone's grow. MS admits to speaking his mind and promoting himself online, most have seen it. I'm not gonna bother with any claims of grandness via third party, he could of said anything, he's said lots of stuff.

Most business ventures have financial backers, this is neither suspicious nor nefarious.

Him talking up a game, managing a large grow, or whatever he was doing, and having financial backers do not add up to any unethical activities. Absolutely, they (businesses in general) market their product and do purchased product placements as part of advertising. If the magazines are not marking those as advertisements, that is THEIR issue.

Do I need to insult you to make my point? And no, I certainly am not part of your "league".


----------



## kermit2692 (May 31, 2012)

when you have cable you can also have very fast internet speeds, when your internet is fast you may be tempted to try peoples patience on marijuana forums, when you try peoples patience on marijuana forums many people will jump down your throat at once, when many people jump down your throat at once you look like an ass and when you look like an ass online it carries over to real life because you truly feel like an ass, when everyone thinks your an ass named charlie they take you to candy mountain to get your kidney stolen. dont have your kidney stolen, downgrade to direct tv and stop using the internet that al gore appearently created ....link- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5im0Ssyyus .........ahhhhhhh i ammuse myself ....ok _*NOW*_ im done talking to you ive already wasted enough keystrokes trying to explain your irrelevance and i never attacked you i nicely as possible called you ignorant and you showed that,well, through your ignorance..my feet smell quite good btw  now im just having fun, truthfully no hard feelings man i just dont agree with your posts and most ppl wont.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 31, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> someone associated with rd has deep pockets... People that talk like that are always being manipulated by bigger fish


^^bingo!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;_yJCNNwHUOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yJCNNwHUOE[/video]









and then Charliebud watches the video...


----------



## blissfest (May 31, 2012)

I got bored as hell, and quit reading that huge thread, moonshine's 100000000000000 monster facility grow on ICmag.

Did he grow any of the strains he has for sale? If not, wouldn't that kinda prove his strains he is selling now are 1st run pollen chucked never tested crap shoot beans?


----------



## CharlieBud (May 31, 2012)

kermit2692 said:


> now im just having fun, truthfully no hard feelings man i just dont agree with your posts and most ppl wont.



I got no hard feelings, nor do I really care what people think, most of them rarely do anyway. See you at candy mountain


----------



## Rare D MI (May 31, 2012)

You guys are all such clowns with your speculation and and rumor spreading. I figured out why everyone here feels free to talk shit. No dislike or disapprove button. Say whatever you want if it doesn't affect your visual reputation on the site...

A lot of the things you all speculate about are things you can look up on the Internet and find the answers to. Moonshine was the master grower for a dispensary's "boutique" line of medicine, aka high end herb. Yes he grew these strains there. You can look back and find entire tables of RD gear before it was released. Moonshine owned a dispensary prior to this. No one is backing RD. The Amsterdam cup win was a surprise and things just took off from there. Personally one of my patients has a brother in law in CO. He told him that his caregiver was with moonshine when he won for the moonshine haze and his response was "all I smoke is moonshine's herb. Ive been smoking the moonshine haze for a year." he frequents the dispensary that moonshine grew for until march 2012.

You wanna find someone being backed by money that is a hack of a breeder, look at Bret bogue. He openly admits he has billionaire backers. RD is a small start up company. 

I don't know whether or not HT covers can be bought, I personally also think the HT crew are a bunch of coke heads, but remember that the cover was the strongest strain tested in any of the competitions last year. Talk shit if you want to and say the results are fake, but another friend of mine's strain he created that is clone only came in 5th and was written up in the article inside that issue. He didn't grow or enter the sample. Just created the strain and passed the clone to everyone. That tested at 22.85%. 25.49% is not out of the ordinary, and I don't understand why people doubt that number. 

Hopefully this will be the last time I post in this retarded thread. Just had to add some facts into the mix of shit stirring.


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 1, 2012)

lol hey i never ever said you guys bought the cover all i said is anything to do with hightimes cant be trusted imo..and in the original post i made, i specifically said im not saying rd bought the cover just saying that just because its on the cover doesnt mean much because high times is not trust worthy!!...i never dissed nor do i dis a company or person for that matter that i dont have a personal experience with...and for the record from what ive seen your shit looks pretty good


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 1, 2012)

...it has been said over and over and over. I am not sure why that matters. That is what magazines do. Does anyone talk shit about page 2 that is bought, or page 3. It's a fucking magazine, not the presidency. People talk about it like it was a big conspiracy. lmao. I buy the fuck out of magazines. I read that High Times and googled til I was at The Seed Depot. Advertising works guys, anyone with a marketing dept ain't crooked, it is a very basic part of business.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 1, 2012)

You represent a company that claims to have been around for years on the Co scene. With only a couple grows documented, and 50 strains available that are claimed to be tested and stable. That is silly and you know it. All those beans and all those test grows but no proof. And it's always the same shit excuses. I'm sure the weed is good, but stable and tested? No fucking way. How many people does it take to test 50 strains? How long does it take to stabilize 50 strains? What about the people that have been growing RD in Co for all these years before now. NONE of them get on RIU or any other site? Please man, get real. You know what? No one would care that much about stability if you guys didn't run your mouths first about how great you are and how stable and tested your shit is. Should have just left that part out, because now folks expect shit that has been tested and somewhat stable. You must have a huge ego if you think a dislike button would be good for your company here. Lol. People that make huge claims with no proof are clowns.




Rare D MI said:


> You guys are all such clowns with your speculation and and rumor spreading. I figured out why everyone here feels free to talk shit. No dislike or disapprove button. Say whatever you want if it doesn't affect your visual reputation on the site...
> 
> A lot of the things you all speculate about are things you can look up on the Internet and find the answers to. Moonshine was the master grower for a dispensary's "boutique" line of medicine, aka high end herb. Yes he grew these strains there. You can look back and find entire tables of RD gear before it was released. Moonshine owned a dispensary prior to this. No one is backing RD. The Amsterdam cup win was a surprise and things just took off from there. Personally one of my patients has a brother in law in CO. He told him that his caregiver was with moonshine when he won for the moonshine haze and his response was "all I smoke is moonshine's herb. Ive been smoking the moonshine haze for a year." he frequents the dispensary that moonshine grew for until march 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 1, 2012)

its crazy 50 strains sensi seeds dont have that many and they were one of the first now I'm sure you'll find some killer but not a stable crop I thought subcool was bad with all his crosses but damn rd got more strains then probally green house unless they got a million breeders working for them the they are just pollen chucking branding and rebranding they got 6 og crosses hate to say it but I don't think they are shit compared to sensi dp ghs big buddha has been around longer they got rep rd yall need to cut your stock cause it makes yall look like pollen ckuckers and that people can make better crosses on there own sensi's been in buissness almost 30years I got respect for them


Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> You represent a company that claims to have been around for years on the Co scene. With only a couple grows documented, and 50 strains available that are claimed to be tested and stable. That is silly and you know it. All those beans and all those test grows but no proof. And it's always the same shit excuses. I'm sure the weed is good, but stable and tested? No fucking way. How many people does it take to test 50 strains? How long does it take to stabilize 50 strains? What about the people that have been growing RD in Co for all these years before now. NONE of them get on RIU or any other site? Please man, get real. You know what? No one would care that much about stability if you guys didn't run your mouths first about how great you are and how stable and tested your shit is. Should have just left that part out, because now folks expect shit that has been tested and somewhat stable. You must have a huge ego if you think a dislike button would be good for your company here. Lol. People that make huge claims with no proof are clowns.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 1, 2012)

you win the internet .........


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;6J2JhiPPdK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J2JhiPPdK4[/video]


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 2, 2012)

YESSSSSSSS adventure time come on grab your friends we'll head off to distant lands with jake the dog and finn the hu-man the fun never ends ADVENTURE TIME
adventure time + regular show= epic hour of television


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 2, 2012)

Bottom line is most of these strains are untested F-1s. A lot of these clone only's that they are X with have not been out that long. All the people on here that are backing up RD are either working for them or testing for them now. I don't care either way, I have bought the beans and will grow them out. If you don't want to buy them don't, you can wait for test grows. I have GTH #8 going and they are going off with a lot of stretch. Does that concern me? Hell no, most of my biggest producers are big and stretchy. You buy F-1s and you know what you are getting, if you want to wait for test grows I'm sure they will be out soon. At least RD is answering questions, subcool will not address the Plushberry hermie issue.................grower error my ass. And yes, all strains are susceptable to hermies but that does not mean we want to buy them. And sexing plants and putting them back into veg should not be an issue, I take BUDS off @7 weeks or more and clone them to preserve the strain and have NEVER had issues with herms. If that is not more stress than sexing them and putting them back in veg than I don't know what is. And yes, I have pics that I can take right now to show you bud that I have rooted and will re-veg. Ask and you shall receive


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 2, 2012)

lol but why would you reveg a bud....why not just the plant or clone a branch instead...just curious....also ive seen alot of threads on plushberry and havent heard about any herm issues with it...you say you never had herm issues before but then you say you did have a herm issue with the plushberry?? or are you saying just no herm issues with these reveged buds?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 2, 2012)

Plush has a high herm rate! I got herms in agent orange! Lots of hermage in tga gear as of late.
and i to agree that rd has better comunication skills lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 2, 2012)

hermie plush here as well... but, I have 19 more sexing atm so we will see... again? lol


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 2, 2012)

Subcool won't address issues? Are you fucking kidding me? I can find 10x the info on any strain and subcool is the easiest person to ask questions or get answers from. What in the hell are you talking about. RD is right here, Subcool is right here. They both have threads and emails and I have asked them both questions more than once. Quick honest answers from both. What the fuck, are you going to say he doesn't test either? lmao.

And I support RD, I am not an employee, and I don't test for them. I wanted to see more grow reports so I am making one.


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uCy0aUYdJE


----------



## raiderman (Jun 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Plush has a high herm rate! I got herms in agent orange! Lots of hermage in tga gear as of late.
> and i to agree that rd has better comunication skills lol


thats a shocker.i've never gotten hermies in his stuff ,thats one for the books.


----------



## CharlieBud (Jun 2, 2012)

raiderman said:


> thats a shocker.i've never gotten hermies in his stuff ,thats one for the books.


Man, lot of people are dealing with Nannerberry and Tranny Bubba. The newer stuff from TGA has not been living up to historical expectations in a number of gardens that I am familiar with. That does not lead me to hate on them and harass them, its just the pains of market pressures on a small business.

Now, honestly, the reality is the market pressures to release spiffy F1s is huge. People are demanding these relatively untested/worked strains, they are not gonna be as stable as IBLs, F5s, etc. Furthermore, many are created off stress produced pollen, leading to further instability. If you don't want hermies buy IBLs or F3+. 

These F1s on the market are like running 1.0 software releases, there ARE bugs. It does not mean its a crappy breeder, just that you bought the wrong product for your expectations. Now if you buy a IBL that hermies without you stressing it, THAT is a crappy breeder.


----------



## wheezer (Jun 2, 2012)

I was gonna say.....don't be shocked, just grow some more of the gear and you will eventually. I have had herms in JTR, Agent Orange, Chernobyl, and Space Bomb. I have found super nice plants in all those same strains as well, with no sign of hermies. You gotta expect it in F1s and poly-hybrids. No breeder that does f1s and poly-hybrids are gonna be 100% herm free. I havn't found any herms in any of Connoiseurs Genetics stuff yet, but if I keep playing with the fems they have, I'm sure I will sooner or later.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jun 2, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> And sexing plants and putting them back into veg should not be an issue, I take BUDS off @7 weeks or more and clone them to preserve the strain and have NEVER had issues with herms. If that is not more stress than sexing them and putting them back in veg than I don't know what is.


Wow. Someone actually comments on what I did, and says it's safe? Imagine that... I never had a problem force sexing... never cause any issue



Rare D MI said:


> You guys are all such clowns with your speculation and and rumor spreading. I figured out why everyone here feels free to talk shit. No dislike or disapprove button. Say whatever you want if it doesn't affect your visual reputation on the site... A lot of the things you all speculate about are things you can look up on the Internet and find the answers to. Moonshine was the master grower for a dispensary's "boutique" line of medicine, aka high end herb. Yes he grew these strains there. You can look back and find entire tables of RD gear before it was released. *Personally one of my patients has a brother in law in CO. He told him that his caregiver was with moonshine when he won for the moonshine haze and his response was "all I smoke is moonshine's herb. Ive been smoking the moonshine haze for a year." he frequents the dispensary that moonshine grew for until march 2012.*
> *RD is a small start up company.* The cover was the strongest strain tested in any of the competitions last year. Talk shit if you want to and say the results are fake, but another friend of mine's strain he created that is clone only came in 5th and was written up in the article inside that issue. He didn't grow or enter the sample. Just created the strain and passed the clone to everyone. That tested at 22.85%. 25.49% is not out of the ordinary, and I don't understand why people doubt that number. Hopefully this will be the last time I post in this retarded thread. Just had to add some facts into the mix of shit stirring.


AND here YOU are again. FUNNY. RD has paid NO ATTENTION to this thread. They send their "messenger boy"/shit starter/pot stirrer here to try and make us all feel stupid. Not sure about the rest of the followers here, but I've been growing for 10+ years and don't have these problems ever. I think that combined with your bad attitude, and shitty customer service skills RD has found a REAL GEM to represent their company. Oh, and by the way COLORADO leads the world in BS THC%'s... Subcools catalog for his strains has the highest testing cannabis in the world... tested out of CO. Here you are claiming 25%... Steep hill labs did an interview and said 24% was the highest they had ever seen (could have changed by now) and rarely do they see examples exceeding 20-22% I'm sooo sick of THC numbers. I know if it's bomb if I don't need to pack my 2nd bong hit that's laid out. 
Lastly, Greenhouse seeds, and most the other companies "as a small start up co." DO NOT HAVE 50+ strains out in the first year. Some STILL dont have that many... GUESS THAT'S WHAT MAKES YOU GUYS' RARE....?



Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> You represent a company that claims to have been around for years on the Co scene. With only a couple grows documented, and 50 strains available that are claimed to be tested and stable. That is silly and you know it. All those beans and all those test grows but no proof. And it's always the same shit excuses. I'm sure the weed is good, but stable and tested? No fucking way. How many people does it take to test 50 strains? How long does it take to stabilize 50 strains? What about the people that have been growing RD in Co for all these years before now. NONE of them get on RIU or any other site? Please man, get real. You know what? No one would care that much about stability if you guys didn't run your mouths first about how great you are and how stable and tested your shit is. Should have just left that part out, because now folks expect shit that has been tested and somewhat stable. You must have a huge ego if you think a dislike button would be good for your company here. Lol. People that make huge claims with no proof are clowns.


E X A C T L Y....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 2, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Subcool won't address issues? Are you fucking kidding me? I can find 10x the info on any strain and subcool is the easiest person to ask questions or get answers from. What in the hell are you talking about. RD is right here, Subcool is right here. They both have threads and emails and I have asked them both questions more than once. Quick honest answers from both. What the fuck, are you going to say he doesn't test either? lmao.
> 
> And I support RD, I am not an employee, and I don't test for them. I wanted to see more grow reports so I am making one.


what like this abundantly helpful post.... this is about all you get in info from the plushberry automated and on repeat



subcool said:


> I'm not sure how all the sudden people feel a strain thats only been created some 7 months could be old.
> The dominant state of Cannabis is duel sex its not some secret its spelled out in detail in every cannabis botany book.
> I have 3 plush runs within driving distance and the 3 growers won't be dropping there massive pink berry budded plants soon.
> When you distribute seeds by the tens of thousands the few people that get a bad pheno here and there grow in incident. 69 pages of happy Plush growers on this thread with a very few small issues.
> ...


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jun 2, 2012)

Hmmm, mine hermed too... All of em


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 2, 2012)

all i know is e$ko ditches strains that even show a few sterile nanners... in the middle of testing , toward the end, no matter.

why?

cause he does test grow on test grow, works & knows all his parentage BEFORE making seed , and has super high standards for his beans in general.

imo : the idea that one has to look for a "non nanner" pushing pheno(s) is ridiculous.


----------



## IVIars (Jun 2, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> You guys are all such clowns with your speculation and and rumor spreading. I figured out why everyone here feels free to talk shit. No dislike or disapprove button. Say whatever you want if it doesn't affect your visual reputation on the site...
> 
> A lot of the things you all speculate about are things you can look up on the Internet and find the answers to. Moonshine was the master grower for a dispensary's "boutique" line of medicine, aka high end herb. Yes he grew these strains there. You can look back and find entire tables of RD gear before it was released. Moonshine owned a dispensary prior to this. No one is backing RD. The Amsterdam cup win was a surprise and things just took off from there. Personally one of my patients has a brother in law in CO. He told him that his caregiver was with moonshine when he won for the moonshine haze and his response was "all I smoke is moonshine's herb. Ive been smoking the moonshine haze for a year." he frequents the dispensary that moonshine grew for until march 2012.
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!!! Ive seen THC pecentages 28-30% tested in AZ, so the test dont mean shit.

Now if you look back on Kindreviews.com, there isnt shit about any of RD's strains being talked about or tested untill the beginning of 2011. And if youll notice, its crossed with an Afghani IBL. Because up untill then, thats all that they worked with and bred everything to. I remember seeing in a post on thcfarmer back in early 2011 in the colorado forum with a link to the RD website then. 20-30 strains were crossed with the same IBL male. The info you can gather off Kindreviews website backs up what im saying. I frequent dispensaries in Colorado, everywhere. I have a brother on the eastern slope that used to grow for a disp and no one has heard of these or seen these strains that you say was passed around the dispensaries untill recently.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jun 2, 2012)

So you don't have these problems ever or all of your tga seeds Hermed? Which is it? You contradict yourself in back to back posts. And no one sends me here. I come here on my own. Keep thinking RD is a giant company with dozens of minions sent to brainwash the masses. You can count the number of people that actually work for RD on one hand. They are too busy to argue with someone as wishy washy as you. 

And I doubt Addison from steephill said that. With their quantacann now at multiple dispensaries, there is a lot wider sample range. I have had a piece of the white test at 22.76% THC and my buddy's sample of our blueberry cut tested at 23.54% THC on the steephill quantacann. Of course those are above average numbers, but I doubt they are in the top 2% of samples steephill has tested around the country. 

I agree that THC % doesn't mean anything though. It's all about the delivery systems. Terpenes are what's important. The more terpenes, the more effective the medicine, or the more well rounded the high is.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jun 2, 2012)

IVIars said:


> LMFAO!!!!! Ive seen THC pecentages 28-30% tested in AZ, so the test dont mean shit.
> 
> Now if you look back on Kindreviews.com, there isnt shit about any of RD's strains being talked about or tested untill the beginning of 2011. And if youll notice, its crossed with an Afghani IBL. Because up untill then, thats all that they worked with and bred everything to. I remember seeing in a post on thcfarmer back in early 2011 in the colorado forum with a link to the RD website then. 20-30 strains were crossed with the same IBL male. The info you can gather off Kindreviews website backs up what im saying. I frequent dispensaries in Colorado, everywhere. I have a brother on the eastern slope that used to grow for a disp and no one has heard of these or seen these strains that you say was passed around the dispensaries untill recently.


RD launched the weekend of 4/20/11 for Colorado patients only. Before that it was a different company with the same genes, different strain names. 

And so what? Find a good male, you use him. There are at least 5 males being used in breeding right now that I know of. Is that better for you?


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 2, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> what like this abundantly helpful post.... this is about all you get in info from the plushberry automated and on repeat


I was typing that the post stated that sub doesn't address issues, and I was like WTF sub even has a show on youtube that addresses issues left and right, but I went back and reread what lilbsdad actually said and it was that sub doesn't address the plushberry issue, not issues in general. So I will pump my breaks on that, cuz I don't know. lol.


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 2, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Wow. Someone actually comments on what I did, and says it's safe? Imagine that... I never had a problem force sexing... never cause any issue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you sound pissed in that comment, fuck dude. A few pages in, I thought you where trying some crazy ass tactic to try to get a job again. 

Confused the shit out of me.

...then you contradicted yourself right after that post though. lol. But you sounded pissed damn it. lol


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 2, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> You guys are all such clowns with your speculation and and rumor spreading. Hopefully this will be the last time I post in this retarded thread. Just had to add some facts into the mix of shit stirring.



It would be real easy to stop 90% of the speculation and rumors and general dislike of RD public relations.

For starters, stop calling people names and treating them with contempt.

You say there are reports and pics and test info. So why dont you post one time with all the links together. Then anytime a retarded clown starts asking questions you can repost the post with all the info

I will give you an example.

Hello I am so and so from RD and here are some links to help you decide

First up is the strain everyone is talking about, the strain on the cover of high times. It is called xxxxx and you can buy beans at xxxx. The mom is xxx and the dad is xxxx.
RDstrongestdope. com

Next up is the high times cup winner. It is called xxxxx. The mom is xxxx dad is xxxxx and here are some pics
RDcupwinner. com

I realize that it takes a lot of valuable time to take pics and post some links. I also realize that RD says the info is out there and some links may have been posted, but for crying outloud act like adults even if the stoners at dopegrowers. com are not behaving the way you want them to.

Post the info with links on a few strains, especially the ones above and 90% is solved. How hard is that? Or take your beans, go home and dont chat anymore like has been done


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 2, 2012)

this thread has really lost its way....ya all companies have a herm here or their, and alot of those are growers faults, look up what you want believe what you want and buy from who you want but can we stop bashing eachother based on speculation and only post if we have something to say that we can back up...


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 2, 2012)

It would suprise me if you can do what I asked for. Post the info plus grow/test reports on both cup winners, the cover strain and your next three top strains.

Thats 5 all together. Can it be done?


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 2, 2012)

The RD machine is alive and well
featuring the HT cover strongest strain
OG Ghost Train Haze #1
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=202774

Someone better straighten out the poster at the bottom of page #4


" The only issue overall is the high sensitivity of this strain to hermie, at least on my set up"


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jun 2, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> So you don't have these problems ever or all of your tga seeds Hermed? Which is it? You contradict yourself in back to back posts. They are too busy to argue with someone as wishy washy as you.
> And I doubt Addison from steephill said that. With their quantacann now at multiple dispensaries, there is a lot wider sample range. I have had a piece of the white test at 22.76% THC and my buddy's sample of our blueberry cut tested at 23.54% THC on the steephill quantacann. Of course those are above average numbers, but I doubt they are in the top 2% of samples steephill has tested around the country.
> I agree that THC % doesn't mean anything though. It's all about the delivery systems. Terpenes are what's important. The more terpenes, the more effective the medicine, or the more well rounded the high is.


I was speaking on the Plush Berry herm problem... not his whole line. Havent grown all his gear. Loved his chernobyl and agent orange. As far as the high times thing... i swear that's a quote right out the magazine. It may take a minute, but i could try and pull it up. I believe it was in one of the "medical" issues...
So, because i had a problem with RD's genetics they decided to not come and talk to me? I'm wishy washy? I believe I'm allowed an opinion, regardless of who I am. The only thing wishy washy is that I was a lil upset about my seeds, yet continued to try and support you guys a little bit and give you credit. That's bad I guess? You should be kissing my ass that I didn't go and post this shit everywhere. I only argued with you this entire thread. 
*SO IM TOO WISHY WASHY FOR RD TO COME AND HELP WITH AN ISSUE PEOPLE. THATS STRAIGHT FROM THEIR MOUTH. GREAT COMPANY, NICE PEOPLE.

*Right on, well I will be at the High Times cup and i will be sure to go talk first hand with EVERYONE from the crew... There'll be what? 10 of em there, that's two hands if i counted right... So they will say the same thing? They are too busy to come and help out, or do anything for me, or anyone for that matter that may have an issue? SWEET.






gladstoned said:


> At least you sound pissed in that comment, fuck dude. A few pages in, I thought you where trying some crazy ass tactic to try to get a job again.
> 
> Confused the shit out of me.
> 
> ...then you contradicted yourself right after that post though. lol. But you sounded pissed damn it. lol


HAHA, what job!!! I wasn't too pissed, RD MI made me more mad every time he posted. I wanted to let people know my experience, that's all. it has turned into a shit storm since then.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah the RD machine.... A 16 month old thread that was rarely posted in by anyone... All that does is point out that this cross has been in the works for at least 2 years. He's showing you midway flowering plants of his keeper at the beginning of january last year.
You also cherry picked the one semi negative line in an overall glowing smoke/grow report from someone who has finished the strain. Dude who made that post is a proper old school grower in northern holland that got the beans from scott at the cup.

If this isn't hating for the sake of hating, I don't know what is..


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 2, 2012)

this is going nowhere....


----------



## Rare D MI (Jun 2, 2012)

But which is it? Do you NEVER have this problem? Or did your plushberry herm? What else has Hermed other than all of your RD plants? 

Yes, I call someone that contradicts themselves constantly wishy washy. I don't know what RD would call that. As I've stated, I don't work directly for RD, almost no one does. Having friend's wearing tshirts with RD logos on them doesn't make them employees... 

And you tried to spread this shit to your other forum and they weren't having it and deleted your thread. If there was any kind of moderating over here, this ridiculous thread would be gone too.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 2, 2012)

IMO, its just this site. Think we should check ID at the door and do blood samples for trolling. Site is just getting outta hand. Really reminds me of Over grow....and they didn't fan out to tight. 

Unreal how we have treated some special guest of this site. Something I greatly disagree with. Instead of a warm welcome they get flowers from trolls. 

I remember a thread were I was told I have nothing relevant to say about tga subcool as I have a conflict of interest as a friend of tga.....not subcool, tga. 

I hate to say it, but its really just the young Mindset of the general community. Blows my mind how stoners, of all people, can really ruin a beautiful thing.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jun 2, 2012)

Dude it's worse than overgrow ever was. This whole place is like the shark tank that was on planet ganja.


----------



## blissfest (Jun 2, 2012)

He showed pictures of Hermies, I dont think he is trolling, or making this shit up.

The whole RD kush line is goin out soon, we will all know if there is a real hermie problem, time will tell


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 2, 2012)

Hence why so little seed producers are on this site now. Its as counter-intuitive as it gets. Waste of time, and space. 

Sonic, Karma, Shanti, buddah,Sam the skunkman,Resin seeds, bodhi(he just recently came back, has 2-3post), and even sub(still hangin in there)....have all left and never came back....says something in my opinion. Not of them, but of this site. 

Im sure there is more to that list that I just can't member, but its a sad trend that boils my blood. I have no clue why the owner just don't police this site. Its almost border line unregulated. No pun to mods, I know your hands are full. But its not enough, not cutting it. Lossing important people like wildfire. 

Last peep I have heard from owner is when sub took off, then, he did something. I don't get it. Never was like this 2 years ago...I feel ya Rare D, and I don't know shit about ya other than I love the shit outta my Somali Taxi Ride


----------



## blissfest (Jun 2, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Hence why so little seed producers are on this site now. Its as counter-intuitive as it gets. Waste of time, and space.
> 
> Sonic, Karma, Shanti, buddah,Sam the skunkman,Resin seeds, bodhi(he just recently came back, has 2-3post), and even sub(still hangin in there)....have all left and never came back....says something in my opinion. Not of them, but of this site.
> 
> ...


Wow? This is an actual pot site that you can call it like you see it without gettin banned or your posts deleted.

Most sites are full of Pot snobs that are total assholes that think they can grow cause they have been doing it for 30 years, too funny.

I'll out grow most the those losers on ICmag with one hand tied behind my back, Fuck, I'll out produce fuckin Moonshine, LOL!


----------



## Rare D MI (Jun 2, 2012)

You entering the Detroit cup this year bliss? I wanna see these amazing buds you produce. They will surely win.


----------



## blissfest (Jun 2, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> You entering the Detroit cup this year bliss? I wanna see these amazing buds you produce. They will surely win.


Ever come up to Traverse? I'll show you then

I have three 7-8' GTH #2 at about 60 days, what is the record yield for those, cause Im thinkin Im gonna break it

Just chopped 5 Pineapple Express that cured to 48.5 zips, not bad for a $50 pack of beans.

My system and rooms are tight,


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 2, 2012)

IC mag puts me to sleep. Not enough activity. Start a post, and takes 3 days to get a response. I am on Mr Nice Forums, and thc farmer. 

FYI, censorship is very much alive here at RIU. You can search Deleted Post in the search query and read. Many complaints.I agree you can state what you want, but it comes at the expense of having 14yrs olds respond. With the usual rhetorical crap. 

This site also has its fair share of blind chest pounding. I would wager a bet there is more here than IC and Thc farmer combined. 

I can think of three breeders banned from this site, might be 2, swerve may be back around here now lol. 

I guess to each their own, but I am fast losing faith in this site.


----------



## blissfest (Jun 2, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> IC mag puts me to sleep. Not enough activity. Start a post, and takes 3 days to get a response. I am on Mr Nice Forums, and thc farmer.
> 
> FYI, censorship is very much alive here at RIU. You can search Deleted Post in the search query and read. Many complaints.I agree you can state what you want, but it comes at the expense of having 14yrs olds respond. With the usual rhetorical crap.
> 
> ...


THCfarmer has some real good growers, I just cant stand Logic. When Swerve and Raskal got banned from there I seen the light.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 2, 2012)

I like thc farmer. Def more respect being put in the air and a higher maturity imo. For being a guy with 14 felony convictions, not sure what made him think divine was a good name lol. Especially right after a alleged home invasion. 

Feel like I may be thread jackin so back to your regular scheduled show  

Cheers World~


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 2, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Hence why so little seed producers are on this site now. Its as counter-intuitive as it gets. Waste of time, and space.
> 
> Sonic, Karma, Shanti, buddah,Sam the skunkman,Resin seeds, bodhi(he just recently came back, has 2-3post), and even sub(still hangin in there)....have all left and never came back....says something in my opinion. Not of them, but of this site.
> 
> ...


normally i dig most of what you say but this right here is highly unacceptable. it only leaves me to believe that if we were neighbors and you had a red card and i didn't you would call the police on me. check you out, police the site, you should shoot yourself for that one. 

i see you mention some breeders that i too follow and i am pretty sure that there reasons for not being full time members here is because 1) they have dedicated spots else where and 2) a lot of bullshit threads that has nothing to do what with they're doing or about.


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 2, 2012)

umm dude you just agreed with him...he was saying thats why they all left too.. and ya someone needs to "police" the site a bit better and kick ppl who just start trouble.....i will say though ive only posted on 2 threads that went this way in the last 2-3 months so its really not that bad all depends on how low you yourself stoop and it takes alot to get me going so i dont see this crap much


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 2, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I was typing that the post stated that sub doesn't address issues, and I was like WTF sub even has a show on youtube that addresses issues left and right, but I went back and reread what lilbsdad actually said and it was that sub doesn't address the plushberry issue, not issues in general. So I will pump my breaks on that, cuz I don't know. lol.


My apologies, sub did address the hermie issue by pretty much blowing it off and saying user error. I just feel he didn't address it properly. And I am only talking about the Plush because I have never had any of his other gear herm. Several people on the seed collectors thread have had hermie issues with the Plush. I don't have the time to put him on blast over it, I just got rid of the ones that hermied. The green pheno and the BCS pheno did not hermie, I only had problems with the pink one.


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 2, 2012)

you guys have to realize its all genes...what can the guy do, any of the breeders for that matter...its one thing to be dutch passion and crank out straight crap genetics but hey one plant hermies in your pack and you cant hate on the breeder hate on..idk evolution!!!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 3, 2012)

kermit2692 said:


> umm dude you just agreed with him...he was saying thats why they all left too.. and ya someone needs to "police" the site a bit better and kick ppl who just start trouble.....i will say though ive only posted on 2 threads that went this way in the last 2-3 months so its really not that bad all depends on how low you yourself stoop and it takes alot to get me going so i dont see this crap much


umm dude no i didn't. as i stated in reason #1 most breeders have their designated places that they call home that dates back before they decided to join riu. bodhi ->breedbay, karma after overgrow ->icmag, csg ->icmag and the list goes on. they all have accounts on many boards but rarely post anywhere other than the boards they call home. 
reason 2) a lot of the threads that are created here doesn't pertain to them. it's a variety of things going on here and no one or any of them is the main focus, so why would they waste time here? i.e. if a lot more people grow csg, i am pretty sure true and ojd will post here more as well with any other breeder.it's not because of trolling or the display of childish antics, if that was the case people on the farm view icmag as another riu and vice versa. so for anyone believes the reason why breeders don't join riu because of what was stated earlier is only fooling themselves.


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 3, 2012)

misread the last part of your last post


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 3, 2012)

yeah i meant no disrespect, but you kind of threw me off the way you started the post, kind of looked like a subtle attack.


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 3, 2012)

not meant that way in the least.. if you truly wrote what i gathered the first time it would of come off more as puzzled than attacking..damn internet with its inability to show tone in my writing!! lol


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 3, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> If this isn't hating for the sake of hating, I don't know what is..



Excuse me mister know it all. 
The link was given to me by miss rd herself in a PM and the fella who got hermed is the only person in the thread who grew it besides moonshine

You do much more harm then good here. A lot of the mild "trouble" here is caused by you. Miss RD was doing just fine and she does not belittle people whio ask serious questions.

You are the main cause of conflict here. If I was RD I would tell you to shut up and stay away. No amount of kissarse is gonna get free beans.

Lets see your pics of the cup winner? the cover winner?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 3, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> You represent a company that claims to have been around for years on the Co scene. *With only a couple grows documented, and 50 strains available that are claimed to be tested and stable. That is silly and you know it.* All those beans and all those test grows but no proof. And it's always the same shit excuses. I'm sure the weed is good, but stable and tested? No fucking way. *How many people does it take to test 50 strains? How long does it take to stabilize 50 strains? What about the people that have been growing RD in Co for all these years before now. NONE of them get on RIU or any other site? Please man, get real.* You know what? No one would care that much about stability if you guys didn't run your mouths first about how great you are and how stable and tested your shit is. Should have just left that part out, because now folks expect shit that has been tested and somewhat stable. You must have a huge ego if you think a dislike button would be good for your company here. Lol. People that make huge claims with no proof are clowns.


F$#%kin' A Word!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 3, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> rd yall need to cut your stock cause it makes yall look like pollen ckuckers


They should have just rolled out with their OG line first, and then released the rest throughout the following years.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 3, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> normally i dig most of what you say but this right here is highly unacceptable. it only leaves me to believe that if we were neighbors and you had a red card and i didn't you would call the police on me. check you out, police the site, you should shoot yourself for that one.
> 
> i see you mention some breeders that i too follow and i am pretty sure that there reasons for not being full time members here is because 1) they have dedicated spots else where and 2) a lot of bullshit threads that has nothing to do what with they're doing or about.



Sorry to see that you see it this way. What deductions you draw from my post is on you. You can twist and contort them however you wish to suit whatever you wish. 

While I do acknowledge other breeders do call other popular sites home, they used to also call this place home, was more of my point. Not that they are not here any longer, but the fact that they used to either call THIS place home, or THIS site as a secondary place to reach out. 

People like Karma, use 4 sites. People like shanti, uses 1 site, his own. 

Like I said, my point being is that they are no longer interested in being apart of this community. Just for the fact of whom composes this community. 

If you draw Im a fan of police from that, I am sure you would draw many other off site deductions. 

When you have a site such as this one, and sites similar to this one, if you don't regulate it, it won't be around to long. It will dwindled out of control until no one is interested in coming to the site. People are not here to be battered by personal opinions and deductions of others. Much greater causes bring people to these type of sites. 

Moderators, is there form of policing. But I believe there needs to be a filter at the door. Accepting only those referenced in. In attempt to make people ACCOUNTABLE for their ACTIONS, which does NOT happen here. There is no accountability here. ANyone can slander what they wish without any consequences. Such as your immature recommendation one commit suicide. 

Just another testament to the general mental maturity of the rancid members of this site. That statement is directed at only 1 member, Fresh2Death. 

There's a million ways to say everything in the English Language. Its up to you to decide the best way, and for your information, you obviously don't understand how to speak to people, let alone be spoken 2. That is HALF the issue around here. People just LOVE to come at you sideways with all sorts of talking out your neck crap. 

Which only proves to further take away from the SUBJECT of this THREAD. Which is NOTHING to do with the current flow of posts. How motivating is it for a member to make a new thread only to have it jacked by a bunch of bickering, mindless, immature, off topic members.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 3, 2012)

dude you are another funny one, i guess because you write a story for every post you think ur something special. if anything i am pretty sure if they did decide to come to stay you would be more of a reason they would leave as oppose to someone like me and others. just to put you up on game Shanti does have a forum on icmag that he barely even check on, so what is your point? they're heavily censored over there so why doesn't he post there regularly? you're another contradiction of himself, you almost sound good enough to believe. funny how you said


> "Which only proves to further take away from the SUBJECT of this THREAD. Which is NOTHING to do with the current flow of posts. How motivating is it for a member to make a new thread only to have it jacked by a bunch of bickering, mindless, immature, off topic members."


 but you are all that you just described, remember i responded to your post. but i guess since your special no one has paid attention to the fact that the shit you complain about you also contribute to. you jumped in the thread from out of no where, off topic, just to talk about bringing the police here. your a coward to the fullest, you remind of someone that hates to see someone speaking their mind without having to back down to a higher authority. check you out telling someone how to run their site, if you got all the solutions why don't you start your own?
.


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 3, 2012)

That was a good post dude. I was agreeing like crazy, then I also realized I did a lot of that shit too. lol.
I will try to do my part to not be an asshole. or as much of an asshole anyway.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jun 3, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> That was a good post dude. I was agreeing like crazy, then I also realized I did a lot of that shit too. lol.
> I will try to do my part to not be an asshole. or as much of an asshole anyway.


I really haven't felt like you have been in the slightest. people forget we are ALL ADULTS (supposedly) and we can have an educated??? argument, or try at least...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 3, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> ...people forget we are ALL ADULTS (supposedly) and we can have an educated??? argument, or try at least...


On Rollitup one can definitely try to do this young grasshopper. But it might be more difficult of a challenge than one thinks.


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 3, 2012)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> I really haven't felt like you have been in the slightest. people forget we are ALL ADULTS (supposedly) and we can have an educated??? argument, or try at least...


Not is this thread. But I have caught myself being an asshole on one or two occasions. Not more than twice though. lol.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jun 3, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Not is this thread. But I have caught myself being an asshole on one or two occasions. Not more than twice though. lol.


Ya, that's right... I take it back YOU BIGGGG JERK!!! Hahah just kidding man. It's just the internet people!!!


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 4, 2012)

It's the internet alright. Then you are at the expo's and the cup's and we start to meet each other and then - BAM!!!!! It's not the internet, it's real life.


----------



## CharlieBud (Jun 4, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> It's the internet alright. Then you are at the expo's and the cup's and we start to meet each other and then - BAM!!!!! It's not the internet, it's real life.


People generally are more respectful to others in person.


----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jun 4, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> It's the internet alright. Then you are at the expo's and the cup's and we start to meet each other and then - BAM!!!!! It's not the internet, it's real life.


Agreed! So definitely put your best foot forward. With that said, i'll be at the HTCC in Richmond June 23rd 


CharlieBud said:


> People generally are more respectful to others in person.


I can attest to that!!! I've said some rude things and stuff i shouldn't have and when you meet the person who you said all those things to, you may find he towers over you, has 100+ lbs on you, and has an utterly mean look to him. WATCH OUT ahhahahaha Good times. You never know who you are talking to on the other end.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 13, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Yeah the RD machine.... A 16 month old thread that was rarely posted in by anyone... All that does is point out that this cross has been in the works for at least 2 years. He's showing you midway flowering plants of his keeper at the beginning of january last year.
> You also cherry picked the one semi negative line in an overall glowing smoke/grow report from someone who has finished the strain. Dude who made that post is a proper old school grower in northern holland that got the beans from scott at the cup.
> 
> If this isn't hating for the sake of hating, I don't know what is..


MS RD herself gave me the link. It was in response to my challenge below.
So I recieved "some info" on one strain

Bottom line = my very simple challenge went unanswered. 
Thats why I and others like me are leary 



boneheadbob said:


> It would be real easy to stop 90% of the speculation and rumors and general dislike of RD public relations.
> 
> For starters, stop calling people names and treating them with contempt.
> 
> ...





boneheadbob said:


> It would suprise me if you can do what I asked for. Post the info plus grow/test reports on both cup winners, the cover strain and your next three top strains.
> 
> Thats 5 all together. Can it be done?


----------



## forestbud (Jul 3, 2012)

Hermies on Rare Dankness 501 og?!?!? 

Aye or nay on getting it?


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 3, 2012)

Aye. Rock that shit forest!


----------



## forestbud (Jul 3, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Aye. Rock that shit forest!





northwest.GDP.rep said:


> What's up guys. Wanted to find out who is growing these so far, and who else has solid hermies?
> 
> They are about 18in. or so tall and have had white pistols since I force sexed them. I put them in my flowering room for 3 days to see what the m/f ratio was and pull the dudes. ONLY had white hairs on what I kept. No balls were present. Last night during general feeding regime, i found male pre flowers up and down the stem and on new growth on side branches. * STRAIGHT UP FULL BLOWN HERMAPHRODITE!!!
> *


That statement makes me leg shiver.


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 3, 2012)

Northwest went back and forth several times on whether it was his fault or the seeds and if RD gear is great or junk. You can settle it. Fans and foes would all love to watch it.


----------



## CharlieBud (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## northwest.GDP.rep (Jul 6, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Northwest went back and forth several times on whether it was his fault or the seeds and if RD gear is great or junk. You can settle it. Fans and foes would all love to watch it.


Cant EVEN try to deny that... it's over and done with people. Things happen, maybe they were bad, I could've cause it... who cares. Give them a shot, RUN EM!!!
Rare Dankness is still alive and pumping... There's plenty of people without ANY issues, so I will more than likely try em again. Or look for a friend with a keeper cut.


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 6, 2012)

I am kinda surprised you didn't order fresh pack and do journal right on this thread. We all would have sub'd that shit regardless of what we thought happened. lmao. 
I financially support both you guys. I must have 8 rare dankness strains and If I get this card to go through at attitude then I will have the 3 packs of kens.


----------



## razzmatazz82 (Aug 10, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> as for the part about a lot of pheno's per pack of beans, haven't you ever heard of subcool or tga gentics?? i don' know how many different phen's of that plushberry i have seen.. the pink one, the purple one, the green one, but people eat his shit up.. not me mind you, but people must love unstable polyhybrids today for w/e reasons..


This is funny. I popped a 5 pack of Subcools plush and got all 3 pheno's. Purple, pink and regular green. In my experience the green is by far the best of the bunch. Great smell, solid yield and superior trichomes.


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 11, 2012)

Plushberry is great smoke. 3,4 phenos no problem. When 1 or 2 are fucking fantastic. That isn't hard to believe at all. @$50 a pack too? No problem. It sure beats paying $100 a pack for a stable strain that isn't that fucking good. 
If being fucking awesome, but a little unstable is wrong, then I am fucked. lmao.


----------



## Gpopakush (Sep 29, 2015)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> What's up guys. Wanted to find out who is growing these so far, and who else has solid hermies?
> 
> I REALLY looked forward to these seeds. Skywalker is a favorite of mine. VERY disappointed to find solid herms in VEG!!!
> Here's the lowdown...
> ...


Bad luck man, we just harvested 5 plants all great


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Sep 30, 2015)

i have been watching this Rare dank co stuff for while
i just don't get it
other bean co's get slagged for having great gear for decades
and some johnny come latelys like these guys
can have hermi's waymore than once and still get worshipped
ffs its strange world


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 23, 2015)

northwest.GDP.rep said:


> What's up guys. Wanted to find out who is growing these so far, and who else has solid hermies?
> 
> I REALLY looked forward to these seeds. Skywalker is a favorite of mine. VERY disappointed to find solid herms in VEG!!!
> Here's the lowdown...
> ...


Forcing is wat done it had same prob with my disc og ghost train haze unless that's y the peticular cut I had was took off the market


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 23, 2015)

Gpopakush said:


> Bad luck man, we just harvested 5 plants all great


Bro it's 2015. No one gives a fuck no more. It's been taking care of.


----------



## Billbo Scroggins (May 27, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLlXi35ZFU2cRo-hwEJyXj3lS2gYEOAcvG This is my 501st og grow.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 27, 2016)

No problems from my 5 packs of RD gear!!! That includes 501st


----------



## ky man (May 28, 2016)

gladstoned said:


> Plushberry is great smoke. 3,4 phenos no problem. When 1 or 2 are fucking fantastic. That isn't hard to believe at all. @$50 a pack too? No problem. It sure beats paying $100 a pack for a stable strain that isn't that fucking good.
> If being fucking awesome, but a little unstable is wrong, then I am fucked. lmao.


I tried AGAIN this year moor tga beans and it was just like all the reast of his gear I tried,All the plants had to be culled they came up 3 leffed not two as they should have.Deformed as always for me.ky


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 28, 2016)

ky man said:


> I tried AGAIN this year moor tga beans and it was just like all the reast of his gear I tried,All the plants had to be culled they came up 3 leffed not two as they should have.Deformed as always for me.ky


Cherynobyl and Vortex are the only solid strains i've ever gotten from TGA, still have keepers of both after years, but tried several others, Jillybean was the worst for me, even the males hermied


----------



## Billbo Scroggins (May 28, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Cherynobyl and Vortex are the only solid strains i've ever gotten from TGA, still have keepers of both after years, but tried several others, Jillybean was the worst for me, even the males hermied


TGA makes f1s and sells them like he has actually done the work to narrow his strains down. I would say stay away from TGA till he gets help from a real breeder.


----------



## St1kybudz (Jun 2, 2016)

St1kybudz said:


> Forcing is wat done it had same prob with my disc og ghost train haze unless that's y the peticular cut I had was took off the market


Alot of og strains hermie indoor and yes I've had 2nd Gen gth #1 hermie as well indoor but not outdoor so I think it's an indoor thing I've read if you stress your plants enough most will hermie but some will remain true female with xx cromosomes because only a plant with xy cromosomes can express male and female gametes u only want to clone a true xx female


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 3, 2016)

GTH#1 is my go to strain! It produces nice big colas that are rock hard... This was a week#7 pic. Still has 3 weeks left...


----------

